# Q's Journal...



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

3rd time lucky.

A bit of background: Starting lifting in September 2011, joined a 'proper' gym in December 2011 and attempted training for strength initially... after a while (and inspired by the 2012 UKBFF South Coast show) I decided that I wanted to make dramatic changes to my physique, so in May 2012 my training style was changed slightly but no real progress was made. In July 2012.... I got some help with training AND diet from someone who I see as very successful in the world of BB-ing, he's now my mentor (or my boss  ) and a member on here - Incredible Bulk. So if you see me write "I'm doing as I'm told" - literally that's the truth.

Current goal is to get lean. There are other goals, more long term ones, ie currently in talks about entering a non-affiliated show next year... but it's progress dependant so will talk about that later on in my journey....

In the 3 weeks that I have been following my diet plan I've lost over half a stone.

Start weight: 76.3kg

Week one weigh-in: 74.4kg (-1.9kg)

Week two weigh-in: 74.7kg (+0.3kg)

Week three weigh-in: 72.9kg (-1.8kg)

Week four weigh-in: 72.4kg (-0.5kg)

Week five weigh-in: 71.6kg (-0.8kg)

Week six weigh-in: 70kg (-1.6kg)

Week seven weigh-in: 69.1kg (-0.9kg)

Week eight weigh-in: 68.6kg (-0.5kg)

Week nine weigh-in: 68kg (-0.6kg)

Week ten weigh-in: 67.4kg (-0.6kg)

Week eleven weigh-in: 66.8kg (-0.6kg)

Week twelve weigh-in: 66.5kg (-0.3kg)

Week thirteen weigh-in: 66.2kg (-0.3kg)

2 weekends OFF DIET!!

Week one: 68.1kg (+1.9kg)

Week two: 67.7kg (-0.4kg)

Week three: 67kg (-0.7kg)

Week four:

Weigh-ins are done every Saturday.

Separate note: I have had back problems in the past, that's why deads and squats aren't included in my training right now... but they will be worked back in at some point.

Current Split:

Mon - Back

Tues - Chest & Shoulders

Weds - REST

Thurs - Legs

Fri - Bi's & Tri's

Sat - REST

Sun - REST

This is coupled with 45 mins AM cardio 6 days a week (Mon-Sat)

Supplements used: Whey (will be trying various brands throughout my journey. Previous brands consist of CnP, PHD, SSN and Genetic Engineered Supplements), glutamine, creatine, multi vits.

Really happy to have the support from everyone here, but I'd like this kept as a serious journal.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Good luck with the new journal Queenie


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Good luck with the journal Queenie, lets see this one more about the training and diet.

Banter is all well and good but some members cannot see the limit and border on e-letching and making every post of a perv nature.

Please respect this as a serious journal people...

Queenie trains at H's gym and this allows me to train with her once every fortnight and cast an eye over her.

She has a really good attitude over her training and dieting so i'm glad to offer her advice and mentoring per se.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Intro on my side: When Queenie first approached me she was training a hell of a lot with little rest days, she thought that more work in = more results like we all have done at some point. I structured her workouts so that there are 3 rest days in the week and so growth and repair can take place.

The training is an ongoing affair, finding what works for her and the rep cadence that suits, we are all individual in our approaches and what works, i'm trying to avoid the cookie-cutter method and edit/tweak as time goes on.

Queenie's old diet was too high in calories, carbs and proteins, it was suited more for a male bodybuilder on gear.

I have slashed the calories, carbs and proteins with a moderate fat content.

Macros:

P = 210

C = 90g

F = 75g

Cals: ~1850

---------------------------------------

Initial goal is to strip off the body fat and see what lies underneath, you cant make judgements otherwise IMO on what needs work and what needs neglect.

Queenie has hit the weight loss really well so far and seen 7lbs~ off already.

I have mentioned a low level local show as a way to have a goal to work towards other than weight loss, i am all about levels of goals.

Weekly...Monthly....Quarterly.... Year.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

IB, have you enjoyed the prepping for someone else, is it something you would like to do in the future?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> IB, have you enjoyed the prepping for someone else, is it something you would like to do in the future?


i have prepped a gym friend before for the UKBFF Portsmouth with good results in physique, sadly his lack of legs and a gyno issue held him back. I do enjoy it but only if the people i work with are motivated, i refused to help two on the back of their 'meh' approach.

I enjoy it as it takes the focus off my own prep and life in general....

This is Dave from this year


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Back again 

best of luck x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Not wishing you luck missis cos you don't need it, but will be supporting you if you need it. Go Queeeeeeeeeenieee..x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - Back.

Straight Arm Pulldowns.

2 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Underhand Grip Iso Pulldowns.

40kg x 6

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

Bent Over Barbell Rows.

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

Close Grip Pulldowns.

6 plates x 10

7 plates x 8

7 plates x 8 then dropped to 6 x 2

6 plates x 10

Low Pulley Rows.

2 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

Really confident with this workout as it's what IB and I did last week, so I know form etc is correct. Today was just a case of getting the weights written down so I can measure my progress in this area too.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Food for the next few days


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

subbed misses, will be good to see how you get on esp with IB as your boss...he looks like an absolute beast! recon he will be able to help you through, no ends  plus i joined uk-m at the tail end of your old journal so will be good to read one from the start

all the best :thumb: x


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Best of luck with your transformation, not that you'll need it! :thumbup1:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Food for the next few days
> 
> View attachment 90902
> 
> ...


That chicken looks lovely!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Great workout, good to see you starting the benchmark process where your weights will only go up from!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Done and good girl, let me know if you need any help in here xXx


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good luck queenie.

Glad to see you're back on the journal again.

I'll pop in for a read and word of encouragement every now and again.

Subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

start weights next week:

Straight Arm Pulldowns.

4 plates

Underhand Grip Iso Pulldowns.

35kg

Bent Over Barbell Rows.

35kg

Close Grip Pulldowns.

8 plates

Low Pulley Rows.

3 plates (i'd honestly say 4)


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Best of luck blondie, you're in a very enviable situation having Aaron's help, lucky girl x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec Deck.

20kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

Incline DB Press.

12.5kg DB's x 8

15kg DB's x 6

15kg DB's x 6

Flat Bench (Smith not available).

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

DB Flyes.

7.5kg DB's x 6

5kg DB's x 10

5kg DB's x 10

DB Laterals.

5kg DB's x 8

7.5kg DB's x 6

7.5kg DB's x 8

Cable Laterals - IB, we need to have a discussion about these, maybe down to form but do not like a pull I feel in my back. Any DB alternatives?

1 plate x 10

1.5 plates x 6

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

25kg x 10

30kg x 10


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

How are you pulling? outwards to the side no higher than level with your shoulders?

Smooth pull from the bottom, no jerk motion like you are starting a lawnmower?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I got Rene to show me. She said keep a tight back, use other arm to stabilise by putting it on hip and slight bend in arm being used. Raise to shoulder level x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice bout time you came back with a journal...

some good session there too, i can see good things happening here... XX


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed! Food looks well nice Q.

Good Luck  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> I got Rene to show me. She said keep a tight back, use other arm to stabilise by putting it on hip and slight bend in arm being used. Raise to shoulder level x


and it causes back pain??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> and it causes back pain??


No I just feel a 'pull' on my back if that makes sense... Probably not. I'll show u at some point but just wondered if any alternatives that's all x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

until we meet next week, drop cable laterals, increase db laterals to 5 sets


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Subbed xxx

Well done for doing this And, it's not just another journal, it is THE journal!

Good work on the weightloss too. Don't forget to get a good set of photos and measurements for your own reference and later use, should you choose.

Claire, this will be your last and by far your best journal. It will carry you through your weightloss and onto many successful shows, I know it, resulting in a very personal sense of achievement and pride in yourself plus a body you'll be displaying proudly too.

Truly, I know already, it's going to be inspiring because you've got the right attitude and fantastic determination, girlxx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thursday - LEGS

Leg Extensions.

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

Leg Press.

100kg x 7

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

Hammy Curls.

5 plates x 10

6 plates x 5

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

SLDL.

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 7

Seated Calf Raise.

25kg x 15

35kg x 15

Standing Calf Raise.

1 plate x 15

1 plate x 15

Was pleased with my 100kg leg press (PB) seeing as I have dodgy ankles/knees/hips (take your pick...) - IB, you won't hear me whinging during a leg session though - BRING ON THE PAIN!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - ARMS.

Concentration Curls - 6 sets on alternate arms, no rest between sets.

7.5kg DB's

Seated DB Curls.

10kg DB x 10

10kg DB x 10

10kg DB x 10

Low Pulley Curls.

3 plates x 8

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 10

CGBP.

30kg x 12

35kg x 8

30kg x 12

Dips (between benches - to failure).

8

9

8

Tricep Pushdowns (bar).

4 plates x 10

5 plates x 5

4 plates x 10

Late workout today for lots of reasons. Moving house tomorrow and it's also weigh-in day... Not holding out much hope as its been explained to me that stress makes u retain water etc - but... Tomorrow will tell...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Quick weigh-in this morning before the move...

72.4kg (0.5kg or 1.1lb LOSS)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

- will edit on opening post for easy reading.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gwan Queenie... I'm tiefin that split!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Best of luck you strength-traitor


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm fully happy for you now you got IB to take you thru everything step by step... Big tings on the horizon

Did you say 1.1lb loss?? Keep it goin girl well fcukin done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sneaky journal starter,

you're a sneaky starter,,,,,(to fire starter tune)

Subbed cheeky,,,,,,Good luck mate,perhaps the rude and stupid can keep it shut for you this time?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Thursday - LEGS
> 
> Was pleased with my 100kg leg press (PB) seeing as I have dodgy ankles/knees/hips (take your pick...) - IB, you won't hear me whinging during a leg session though - BRING ON THE PAIN!


HA HA HA, wednesday 22nd August.... get down to mine!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah, another journal to read.....is a friendlier start than mine, I just told everyone to fvck off! 

I might actually put some training in mine this week as well...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good job on the weight loss Queenie, whoop!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ok slight change to the split this week as IB is down on wednesday and I like to take advantage of that.

So this week:

Mon - Back

Tues - Legs

Weds - Chest & Shoulders

Thurs - off

Fri - Arms

Also IB has introduced HIIT into my morning cardio regime, which is now:

Mon - 30 mins HIIT

Tues - 45 mins straight

Weds - 30 mins HIIT

Thurs - 45 mins straight

Fri - 30 mins HIIT

Sat - 45 mins straight

Sun - off

Can't take credit for this recipe... But this is what I was cooking up yesterday! Lots of spicy tomato sauce to give veg a bit of a kick!



Today's workout to follow.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Underhand grip ISO pulldowns.

35kg x 8

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Straight arm pulldowns.

4 plates x 6

4 plates x 6 dropped to 3 plates x 4

3 plates x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns.

8 plates x 8

8 plates x 8

7 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 7

2 plates x 15

On a side note: thanks for the kind words and support from everyone so far. It doesn't go unnoticed and I do appreciate your comments x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... :thumb:

Rockin and rollin missis..xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

A good workout there queenie!!!!

I text you your starting weights for this next week, stick with 40kg on the bent rows as i dont want you pushing the lower back too much right now!

Keep things moving but ensuring you are not going to throw it out again.

Chest and delt session on wednesday 

Ohhh you are going to suffer!!! mUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

That is all...


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you with a new log, looks like you. Idle on the road to success having an experienced mentor to guide you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thank you 

And yes IB... Tomorrow = pain! I'm well aware lol.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tuesday - LEGS

Leg extensions.

6 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

5 plates x 12

Leg press.

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

Hammy curls.

6 plates x 6

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

SLDL.

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Seated calf raise.

30kg x 12 (cramp believe it or not!)

30kg x 15

Standing calf raise.

1 plate x 15

1 plate x 15


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Loving the new journal sweetheart, very business like....

:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Weights for next week:

Leg extensions.

7 plates

Leg press.

120kg

Hammy curls.

6 plates

SLDL.

30kg

Good leg session, keep things grounded on the SLDL's as i dont want you throwing the lower back.

I'd prefer you went for more reps if you can handle than add more weight right now, just ensure the form doesnt get loose, if it does, end of set.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks good Claire,

The diet Aaron has you on seems to be doing the trick and you seem motivated!

As far as the lower back is concerned, from what I've seen you're quite hip flexor dominant and have a tilt going on at the pelvis. As you know, the body is one long kinetic chain, when one thing goes, another has to compensate... ie; your lower back.

Try getting some release work done on the hip flexors, and do some activation work for the glutes before doing any posterior chain work. If the glutes are inhibited and not firing properly, your lower back is going to over-compensate.. Hence the tightness you now have.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Looks good Claire,
> 
> The diet Aaron has you on seems to be doing the trick and you seem motivated!
> 
> ...


Hah, story of my life...listen to this man. Tight hip flexors caused me to take nearly a year off training after my lower back overcompensated a little TOO much!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wednesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Was pretty slack with my notebook as I trained with IB but here's a list of what we did:

Incline Smith.

Pec Deck.

Incline ISO Press.

Seated DB Laterals.

Cable Laterals.

Facepulls.

Strength, I felt, was not up to scratch this session, due to one or two things. This will be rectified though, have no doubt  Rest day today, then back on it on Friday.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Didn't make it to the gym yesterday... So rather than having another rest day, IB insisted I do 30 mins cardio in the evening on top of the 30 mins HIIT in the AM.

Weigh in today: 71.6kg

That's a loss of 0.8kg or 1.7lb.

A very happy Queenie.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done Claire,keep going and have a super weekend,you just reminded me, seeing you that i must ring my wifex


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice going on the weight loss front queenie...great news..x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks lbs and flubs  I'm mega happy with progress right now x

~~~~~~~~~~

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pulldowns.

4 plates x 2 dropped to 3 plates x 8

4 plates x 6 dropped to 3 plates x 4

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns.

9 plates x 7

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 8

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 8

2 plates x 12

Diet change this week. IB has got me carb cycling. After a discussion, he said that my body is being a little stubborn and he'd have expected a tiny bit more on the weight loss by now... But I love a challenge and this week is certainly going to test me so... bring it! 

Had a great weekend. Lots of within-macro food and an hour long cardio session on Sunday morning. It's set me up nicely for the coming week.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

A very wise man once told me that diet food doesn't have to be bland. You have to enjoy your food... And everyone has their own little ways of making it work for them.

I spent my Sunday afternoon making IB's awesome sauce (see his journo for link to recipe)



And this is what my carbs look like on a low day... Yummy chicken though.



And after all of that food prep... This was my reward:



Mediterranean veg, chargrilled chicken and homemade spicy tomato sauce. I'm amazed that I am losing weight on this food.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What time do you want me home dear.......oooops wrong woman:lol:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Subbed glad u got another journal up Queenie =] KEEEP IT UP


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Subbed, good weight loss so far mate, no doubt you'll get to where you want to be quickly with such a good attitude


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

loving the food pics 

Underhand ISO pulldowns, think you can go heavier?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice work you two.. im jelly lol. of the mentoring xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> loving the food pics
> 
> Underhand ISO pulldowns, think you can go heavier?


I did consider going heavier... But the sets were really making me work, they were with good form right until the end. I'm going to try 45kg next week for sure x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well you really are turning things around, really am made up for you.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

well done, are you going to do progress pics?

food looks amazing in them pics by the way  :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

fitrut said:


> well done, are you going to do progress pics?
> 
> food looks amazing in them pics by the way  :thumb:


Hey ruta - no pics. I'm very shy and not a very confident person so I don't think I would deal with the criticism very well right now. I'm so pleased with how everything is going and I don't want a cloud put over it 

Thank u for stopping in though x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey ruta - no pics. I'm very shy and not a very confident person so I don't think I would deal with the criticism very well right now. I'm so pleased with how everything is going and I don't want a cloud put over it
> 
> Thank u for stopping in though x


yep fair enough, do you do any for yourself or you just check your progress using scale mirror etc

I bet it goes well, when you get professional support always should. def will pop in to check whats going on here


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

fitrut said:


> well done, are you going to do progress pics?


i've asked queenie to not do this as well... the men on here cannot behave and we dont want a repeat of multiple female journals gone by where stupid comments are made.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i've asked queenie to not do this as well... the men on here cannot behave and we dont want a repeat of multiple female journals gone by where stupid comments are made.


 

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work Q!

Proper commitment and determination by the looks of things and X2 on Flinty being jelly!

I am too :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i've asked queenie to not do this as well... the men on here cannot behave and we dont want a repeat of multiple female journals gone by where stupid comments are made.


I'd agree with this BUT......why the hell should we let some dumb little boys stop anyone from posting up progress pics as they see fit? This site is for everyone, is it not? The posts can always be reported, mods can keep an eye out etc - if someone likes the attention and comments, that's fine, but when other members state they want no crap on their journals, why the hell can't people respect that? So we're now at a stage where a woman can't put a progress pic up without worrying whether she's going to be subject to speculation and comment in the MA, or for the men, whether any positive comment is construed as lechy? How sh1t is that?

'The men cannot behave' 'THE MEN CANNOT BEHAVE'?? WTF is that all about? 'Oh, we mustn't start them, the poor dears can't control themselves in the presence of a woman on the forum'....GTF, seriously? No way would these people consider behaving like this normally - I wouldn't accept it IRL, and I won't accept it on here - telling women not to post pics because the men can't fvcking help themselves is a cop out.

I refuse to temper what I do for fear of some dickhead 'making stupid comments' - I thought this was 2012 not 1912? FFS.... :cursing:

/rant

IB - this was not aimed at you personally, btw


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I'd agree with this BUT......why the hell should we let some dumb little boys stop anyone from posting up progress pics as they see fit? This site is for everyone, is it not? The posts can always be reported, mods can keep an eye out etc - if someone likes the attention and comments, that's fine, but when other members state they want no crap on their journals, why the hell can't people respect that? So we're now at a stage where a woman can't put a progress pic up without worrying whether she's going to be subject to speculation and comment in the MA, or for the men, whether any positive comment is construed as lechy? How sh1t is that?
> 
> 'The men cannot behave' 'THE MEN CANNOT BEHAVE'?? WTF is that all about? 'Oh, we mustn't start them, the poor dears can't control themselves in the presence of a woman on the forum'....GTF, seriously? No way would these people consider behaving like this normally - I wouldn't accept it IRL, and I won't accept it on here - telling women not to post pics because the men can't fvcking help themselves is a cop out.
> 
> ...


Totally one hundred percent agree - the female members here shouldn't have to worry about posting anything that the guys don't have to worry about posting.

The "i'm on test" and "what do you expect, boys will be boys" excuses for letching or crude and crass comments don't mean anything and are turd in all honesty... so ladies please post anything you wish to (within the standards of decency and self respect that apply equally to the men), and if any stupid comments are made simply report them.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec Deck.

20kg x 10

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

DB inclines.

17.5kg DB's x 6

15kg DB's x 8

15kg DB's x 8

Flat Bench.

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

DB Flyes.

7.5kg DB's x 10

7.5kg DB's x 7

5kg DB's x 10

DB laterals.

7.5kg DB's x 6 dropped to 5kg DB's x 6

7.5kg DB's x 8

5kg DB's x 10

Cable laterals.

1 plate x 8

1 plate x 8

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

5 plates x 6

4 plates x 10


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh... And I forgot to add... Tomorrow is Legs... With IB!!! What have I done???


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh... And I forgot to add... Tomorrow is Legs... With IB!!! What have I done???


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh... And I forgot to add... Tomorrow is Legs... With IB!!! What have I done???


Yeah fvck that lol..

Good luck


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Subbed good luck


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

So....

Wednesday - LEGS.

Trained with IB at Fratton Gym.

Squats.

Didn't happen. I really need to get used to this movement again. But, on a postitive, there was no back pain. Went through a few sets with just the bar so that IB could look over them, he decided it's something that just needs to be done before every leg session plus some work on loosening the hip flexors.

Leg Extensions.

7 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

Reps were only counted if I hit the height of IB's hand...

Leg Press.

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Hammy Curls.

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

SLDL.

3 sets of 10 @ 30kg

Standing Calf Raises.

52kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Seated Calf Raises.

IB really made me work... not that I don't usually, but with less carbs inside me... and less rest between sets, I did get a bit sweary and moany. I got through it though 

Rest day today... and well deserved I think.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i've asked queenie to not do this as well... the men on here cannot behave and we dont want a repeat of multiple female journals gone by where stupid comments are made.


they seem to be behaving on mine im obviously scary !! ...will keep an eye on this journal loving all the positive females on here at the moment!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yes you did moan like a ****y school kid but you got on with it lol.

If the form isnt good, i dont count them so it ensures you keep it strict...take a few seconds longer per set i dont care, just do the reps! 

yes your squat form is all over the joint, to claify for others Queenie squats real deep ATG but the ass lifts first, back is folded over and then a stiff-leg deadlift emerges at the top end. I was trying to put forward the image of keep the back upright and stationary throughout the squat so there was a direct line of power from heels to the bar.

It will take a while for Queenie to deprogramme what she has been doing before hand but i'm confident she will get there.

No back pain and no niggles shows her spine likes being kept straight and not hunched.

I'll get you the hip exercises, lets loosen them up and unkink your niggles!

Thank you to @AK_88, he PM'd me a list of what to look at for her.

Enjoy the rest


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> yes you did moan like a ****y school kid but you got on with it lol.
> 
> If the form isnt good, i dont count them so it ensures you keep it strict...take a few seconds longer per set i dont care, just do the reps!
> 
> ...


i was exactly the same ...i had overly strong hip flexors( Which i thought were weak and causing a tilt) and over active lower back and underactive hamstrings....as you can imagine my squats were atrocious !! been to a physio who gave me exercises which included cutting out any hipflexor related ab work and stretches to loosen off the lower back and hiop flexors...so far so good ...alot more movement and now focussing on getting my upper back more active !! plus i get to have soprts massages every few weeks ! YEY!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

From Alex:



> R/E anterior tilting, have a read of this, some decent pictures to show you whats what;
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/hips_dont_lie_fixing_your_force_couples
> 
> ...





> I'd say your whole lower body could do with a decent foam roll if you can invest 15 maybe 20 minutes warming everything up, it'll do wonders in the long term. If you can't be ****d, then do your quads and hip flexors (plenty vids on youtube). Find whats tight, pause on it, do some knee flexion/extension to sort of 'floss' the sliding surfaces around a bit too. A normal foam roller is going to be **** for you, you'll want one from escape fitness or similar, and a lacrosse/hockey ball too if you can. Normal roller will be pancaked by you in about 2 days lol.
> 
> Then stretch out the hip flexors, good vids/demos here on Pg 2;
> 
> ...





> Some other stuff mobility/dynamic stuff here;
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Then top up on hip flexor stretches/mobs throughout your session if you get time.
> 
> So in short
> 
> ...


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> From Alex:


yeah thanks i do all of the above already ...life saver...me and a tennis ball are good friends after leg day !!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> From Alex:


Ah, will take a look at those later - I currently have the evil orange Escape Fitness roller, and have been doing work, but my hips are still pretty tight (as are my calves which is a whole other story... :lol: )


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well done on the leg workout queenie x


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome progress so far, great journal too. :thumb:

Didnt Ewen already teach you to squat properly though? what happened for it to go 'bad'?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

First chance I've had to have a proper read through of this, good luck.

You know where I am if there's anything you need x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link and Well done so far Claire , Im sure with I.B on board and your determination the intended goals will be reached

Good stuff


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks guys  thunder: underlying squat issues ie tight hip flexors etc plus I need to keep my back in a different position to what I'm used to as I don't want to injure it again. I'll get there, I just need to keep squatting!

~~~~~~~~~~

Friday - ARMS

Concentration curls. 6 sets on each arm. No rest between sets.

10kg DB's x 2 sets

7.5kg DB's x 4 sets

Seated DB curls.

10kg DB's x 6

7.5kg DB's x 10

7.5kg DB's x 10

Low pulley curls.

3 plates x 6

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

CGBP.

35kg x 10

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

Dips between benches.

10

9

8

Tricep pushdowns (rope extension).

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

Not a great workout at all. Very low energy levels and I'm not my usual spritely self today... IB reminded me that I got through the session - a positive - but I'm determined to be better.

Weigh-in day tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks guys  thunder: underlying squat issues ie tight hip flexors etc plus I need to keep my back in a different position to what I'm used to as I don't want to injure it again. I'll get there, I just need to keep squatting!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Well done 'Q' good luck...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well done! Looks like you're making great progress (only read first post and last 2 pages)! lol

Having a mentor must be great.. someone to kick your butt now and then! lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow!! That lot woulda killed my arms i only usually do a couple of sets for bi's and tri's. great going to get that done, as your 'yoda' said it might not have felt great BUT you got it done, theyre the most important workouts. :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks guys  thunder: underlying squat issues ie tight hip flexors etc plus I need to keep my back in a different position to what I'm used to as I don't want to injure it again. I'll get there, I just need to keep squatting!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Nice and easy lass you WILL get there with them sqauts :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have a great weekend 'Q' xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks LBS  I certainly will. You too.

~~~~~~~~~~

Week six weigh-in: 70kg bang on!

A loss of 1.6kg (3.5lb)


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks LBS  I certainly will. You too.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Good on ya girl :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Week six weigh-in: 70kg bang on!
> 
> A loss of 1.6kg (3.5lb)


massive welldone!!!! you've done brilliantly so far and i'm made up with this week's loss.

Lets keep the ball rolling!!

6 weeks in and nearly 14lbs dropped... deserves a lot of respect


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> massive welldone!!!! you've done brilliantly so far and i'm made up with this week's loss.
> 
> Lets keep the ball rolling!!
> 
> 6 weeks in and nearly 14lbs dropped... deserves a lot of respect


Thank you... But you must take some credit too. It's your training and diet plan that has got me here... I just do as instructed  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> massive welldone!!!! you've done brilliantly so far and i'm made up with this week's loss.
> 
> Lets keep the ball rolling!!
> 
> 6 weeks in and nearly 14lbs dropped... deserves a lot of respect


6 weeks and 14lb is brilliant!

Well done Q and well done IB for helping out.

How much more do you want to lose Q?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done claire , wanna see veins popping by xmas .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Thank you... But you must take some credit too. It's your training and diet plan that has got me here... I just do as instructed  x


He does yes but it wouldnt mean a thing if you dindt do as instructed

You guys are a good team :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Queenie...I feel sorta proud of ya missis. What a GREAT result again this week, and it's fab reading such a postive vibe from you, got quite a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg hug stored up for ya! Take care you.

slightly miffed of course your waist will be the size of my index finger next time I see you! fookit!..lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator: yup - definitely a good team  flubs - aw, thankies. Will have to see u very soon!! I will wear a pillow under my t shirt to plump out the waist 

~~~~~~~~~~

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pulldowns.

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip ISO pulldowns.

45kg x 8

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns.

9 plates x 8

8 plates x 8

7 plates x 10

One arm DB rows.

17.5kg DB's x 8

Bent over Rows.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 12

The one set of DB rows was because all equipment was being used. Once it freed up, which luckily wasn't long, I was able to carry on with BOR's. Forest was only open 3pm-6pm today so as u can imagine, all and sundry were in there.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 6 weeks in and nearly 14lbs dropped... deserves a lot of respect


I'd be over the moon with that.. to think I was happy with 5lb in a month.. lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Replicator: yup - definitely a good team  flubs - aw, thankies. Will have to see u very soon!! I will wear a pillow under my t shirt to plump out the waist
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Great session! :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Replicator: yup - definitely a good team  flubs - aw, thankies. Will have to see u very soon!! I will wear a pillow under my t shirt to plump out the waist
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Nice wee workout there Q ...6 exercises but few sets .exellent stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

20kg x 12

Incline DB's.

17.5kg DB's x 6

17.5kg DB's x 6

15kg DB's x 8

Flat bench.

40kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

DB flyes.

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

7.5kg DB's x 10

DB laterals.

12.5kg DB's x 6 dropped to 10kg DB's x 4

10kg DB's x 8

7.5kg DB's x 12

Cable laterals.

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 8

1 plate x 8

Facepulls.

5 plates x 8

4 plates x 10

Really trying to concentrate on getting the weight up on those first sets week by week. I think I need to see this progression separately to my dieting.

On that note, I've really struggled today, been very grumpy and unfortunately taken it out on those closest (sorry) - I'm trying to combat it and focus on other things, but it's tough. No one could have prepared me for this!

Tomorrow is a new day (plus I'm allowed some more carbs  )!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good girl for giving it all this effort,that is no mean feat of endevour,lots of work,on limited fuel.....repped


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Good girl for giving it all this effort,that is no mean feat of endevour,lots of work,on limited fuel.....repped


Bump this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep going Queenie...s'all part of the bigger picture right? and you can and will do it..too right missis, you sure will.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I like the weights you are using Q, looking great on the progression side despite lowering carbs and energy levels.

This is the acid test for you, for the first few weeks you waded in the shallow end and now you are swimming out to deeper waters.

Sink or swim....

This is the first time you've actually had to pull together a trio of training, cardio and diet together as well as balance your day to day life. I would say it gets easier but it doesnt, the only thing that changes is how we roll with it all.

You're doing great, chins up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Only just spotted this, well done - gas their been any hiccups so far?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Weds - rest day!

Thurs - LEGS

Leg extensions.

7 plates x 10

6 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

Leg press.

100kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Hammy curls.

6 plates x 6

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

SLDL.

35kg x 8

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

35kg x 12

35kg x 15

Standing calf raises.

2 plates x 15

2 plates x 15

L is for lagging. Though something seems to have 'clicked' mentally for me this week. IB can vouch for my lack of grump - his ears took a right battering last week  oops. I feel very lucky to have him to bounce off of right now.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Weds - rest day!
> 
> Thurs - LEGS
> 
> ...


Well done Q , all good m8


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

45 mins cardio last night as I couldn't make it to training (that was on top of usual AM cardio...)

Weigh-in today: 0.9kg (2lb) loss.

That puts me firmly under 70kg (69.1kg) which I'm very pleased about... But more hard work to come!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Another great week Q, you're doing great and your hard work is paying off.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Queenie, you're doing such a great job, brilliant! x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks IB - couldn't do this without your support x

And flubs thank u I appreciate u popping in 

~~~~~~~~~

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pulldowns.

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip ISO pulldowns.

45kg x 8

45kg x 6

40kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows...

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns.

9 plates x 8

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 8

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 15

I had a fab weekend, had the most wonderful (diet) thai food cooked for me on Saturday night, then out for cardio early on Sunday morning.

Cardio this morning was done outside in the cold. I'm trialling running rather than using the bike. So... intervals as usual on a Monday, but on a field...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

All sounds good as does the workout claire ...all good work going on here You and flubs are really doing great :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks as always Rep 

~~~~~~~~

Some of my 'cooking' (I'm learning...)

Homemade burgers with sugar snap peas & mushrooms:



Prep for beef stir fry:



Beef stir fry (with zero noodles):


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

beef stiry fry looks fabby, yum.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i wonder who this master chef is.....


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks as always Rep
> 
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


You've made me hungry now! lol Seriously good looking nosh!

Might try the veggies n' veggie burger idea myself.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

For the love of jeebus look after your lower back.... 45kg bent rows.... mmmmm (grumble).

Any twinges you sack it off *cracks whip*

on your leg day i want you to start adding these in seeing as you havent got a hyper station in your gym.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Totally agree about back twinges! But then I would never disagree with the big fella ^^ :whistling:

Love the look of those hyperextensions... hiding the idea in my brain for another day.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Really doing well, Claire!

Fantastic weightloss:thumb: You must be over the moon!

Hard work but worth it for the results, girlxx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

IB... I will be trialling that exercise on Thursday  and I assure u I'll be careful with my back - I won't be putting BOR weight up next week xx

Jane - you won't catch me disagreeing with him either... it's more than my life is worth. I just smile and nod and do as instructed lol (if anything goes wrong he gets the blame - my plan is faultless  )

~~~~~~~~~~

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

25kg x 12

30kg x 6

25kg x 10

DB inclines.

17.5kg DB's x 6

15kg DB's x 8

12.5kg DB's x 8

Flat bench.

40kg x 8

35kg x 8

30kg x 10

DB Flyes.

12.5kg DB's x 4

10kg DB's x 8

7.5kg DB's x 12

DB laterals.

12.5kg DB's x 2 dropped to 10kg DB's x 8

10kg DB's x 8 dropped to 7.5kg DB's x 4

7.5kg DB's x 10

Seated DB raises.

7.5kg DB's x 6

7.5kg DB's x 8

7.5kg DB's x 8

Facepulls.

6 plates x 8

5 plates x 12

Couldn't use the cables so I swapped the seated DB's in.

Really had to dig deep, felt so, so tired today.

On a positive note, one of the guys at the gym commented on my weight loss today. These are guys I see every day, so that was a great feeling for me.

Still a long road ahead. Head down, let's go...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

All good as usual Claire ..............dont know about the facepulls tho .................is that not called gurning  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

great to have feedback from gym folk!!! if they can see it and they see you day to day you know you are getting there.

Knuckle down, HIT tomorrow morning then you get a medium carb day 

Every journey worth making is long, just ensure you enjoy it and acknowledge how far you've come already.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Queenie, you're gonna stick with it right? and no tantrums or I'm coming with my fave t-shirt to give you my pep talk...cough...once I've worked out what that is right? hahahahaha..

I do those extensions off the end of bench, they don't look so hard but after a few they are moider! moider I tell thee...

Nice workout, but well, eerrrrrmm..the food pics, keep being strangely drawn back to that post, no idea why :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Of course I'll stick with it Flubs... I'll get my ass kicked otherwise 

~~~~~~~~~

Thursday - LEGS

Leg Extensions.

7 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

5 plates x 12

Leg press.

100kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Hammy curls.

6 plates x 8

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

SLDL.

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

Standing calf raises.

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 10

Really want to get my leg press heavier... But not sure I should be attempting that on a low carb day 

Felt a good session overall today. Really determined to make huge changes to my body. Digging deep is becoming second nature and I know every gym session and every second of cardio is getting me closer to my goal... I'm not being left behind anymore!

Cardio feeling good too... Saturday weigh-in will tell!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Didn't fancy the bench hypers today?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Didn't fancy the bench hypers today?


Honestly totally forgot. I managed to do some squats with the bar though  I will get into a routine with it all - just need to find my way xx


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Honestly totally forgot. I managed to do some squats with the bar though  I will get into a routine with it all - just need to find my way xx


Write it all down and take it with you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - ARMS

Concentration curls (no rest between sets)

10kg DB's x 3 sets

7.5kg x 3 sets

DB curls.

10kg DB's x 8

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Low pulley curls.

3 plates x 8

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

Dips.

12

12

8

CGBP.

35kg x 10

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

Tricep pushdowns (rope extension).

4 plates x 6

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Bench hypers! (yes IB - you read that right!!)

3 sets of 10

Really suffered towards the end of the session - totally drained.

Weigh-in tomorrow... Let's hope the weekend starts off in the best way possible


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good session chick. hope the scales are kind to you but if there not at least you know you are still working hard to get what you want out of this... and then kick IB's a$$ for messing it up lol XX


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just seen sugar snap peas in your food thank you so much for that (my 100 grams of green veg sorted ) woop woop lol XX


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Great workout! Off to google hypers.. lol

I'm sure the scale will make your weekend. You're truly committed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

good going girl you doing well, are you enjoying it?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> good going girl you doing well, are you enjoying it?


what getting her body into an awesome sexiness, getting beasted in a gym and eating lots of clean food

of course she is loving it !!! lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

LL - of course I love it  this is a part of my lifestyle now and I wouldn't have it any other way.

Flinty - couldn't have put it better myself  x

~~~~~~~~~~

Weigh-in this morning: 68.6kg so that's a 0.5kg (1.1lb) loss.

I really couldn't have sacrificed any more this week considering my 30th birthday was a normal diet day with zero deviation from the plan, so I'll take the 1.1lb thank u very much!

Have spoken to IB - no changes this week, I'm sure he will explain why but it's to do with seeing how my body is still reacting to things.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> LL - of course I love it  this is a part of my lifestyle now and I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Flinty - couldn't have put it better myself  x
> 
> ...


how long have you been doing the diet change now queenie ??? and whats your total loss to date since you started with it ?? xx

Oh well done on the drop babe fcukin awesome work !!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> how long have you been doing the diet change now queenie ??? and whats your total loss to date since you started with it ?? xx
> 
> Oh well done on the drop babe fcukin awesome work !!


Thanks for reminding me 

Today was my 8 week weigh-in and in that time i've lost 7.7kg (16.9lb)

Thanks for the support flinty x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks for reminding me
> 
> Today was my 8 week weigh-in and in that time i've lost 7.7kg (16.9lb)
> 
> Thanks for the support flinty x


fcuk im calling that 17 pounds lol... woop woop frickin awesome... and you know im here for you anytime babe XXX head in keep going we not stopping for a loooong time yet chick lol X


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Nearly 1kg (2lbs) a week since the start.

Great work from Queenie.

Yes there is no need for changes, everything is still working as it should, 1lb is 1lb and this is why people usually panic because they think it should be big drops every week.

Consistent losses, maintainable manageable energy levels during the week to train and work (in and out of the gym).


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> LL - of course I love it  this is a part of my lifestyle now and I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Flinty - couldn't have put it better myself  x
> 
> ...


Another drop Claire ...good stuff ...getting harder now tho eh :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Nearly 1kg (2lbs) a week since the start.
> 
> Great work from Queenie.
> 
> ...


agreed mate but coming from an habitual yoyo dieter in my time i think its not so much panic its more impatience and really wanting a bang for your buck in regards to effort and sacrafice you think you were making... this changes when you understand that just cos you have dieted for a week and think your fcukin god so allow yourself a cheat day at weekends lol when really you have sacrificed fcuk all and just think cos you havent had a bit of cheese or chocolate all week life owes you at least a 5 pound loss in weight every week lol..

How fcukin troubled and niave i have been for many years !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Another drop Claire ...good stuff ...getting harder now tho eh :thumb:


i thik thats the point mate 1 pound is a drop without actually making it too much of a hard job (not saying queenie not worked hard) you know what i mean the hard work comes when you go a few weeks without losing and you have to continue without losing hope X


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> agreed mate but coming from an habitual yoyo dieter in my time i think its not so much panic its more impatience and really wanting a bang for your buck in regards to effort and sacrafice you think you were making... this changes when you understand that just cos you have dieted for a week and think your fcukin god so allow yourself a cheat day at weekends lol when really you have sacrificed fcuk all and just think cos you havent had a bit of cheese or chocolate all week life owes you at least a 5 pound loss in weight every week lol..
> 
> Hoe fcukin troubled and niave i have been for many years !!!


Many people take this approach.

You see bob and Dave in the gym work out and then instantly reward themselves with 2-3 pints in the bar after with a burger.

It's down to what makes you happy but don't expect results lol.

My mate at work rides 60miles every day and complains he doesn't look trim yet goes to the pub at lunch and buys crap from tesco.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Many people take this approach.
> 
> You see bob and Dave in the gym work out and then instantly reward themselves with 2-3 pints in the bar after with a burger.
> 
> ...


Mate im on your bus there pal.... It sickens me that i have not had the mindset earlier that i feel i have at the minute, so much time wasted and lost , but im not going to waste anymore this is what i want, this is what claire wants and this is what it takes to get that... SO suck it up and fcukin get on with it we must lol !!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Agreed!! Now let's not take queenies journal over lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Not at all mate its relevent to queenies progress as much as my own X Well done queenie !!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i thik thats the point mate 1 pound is a drop without actually making it too much of a hard job (not saying queenie not worked hard) you know what i mean the hard work comes when you go a few weeks without losing and you have to continue without losing hope X


of course it is ..I wasnt being demeaning, or negative...mearly stating that the closer you get to where you want to be the harder it is ,I know ,because ive done it, and actually the hardest part follows that and that is staying there....No need to get defensive on her behalf Flint , I know Claire is doing great and will continue to do so .

Peace :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Guys it's all good, I'm happy with the weight loss and the support from ALL of you 

Let's keep this journal on track x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Underhand grip ISO pulldowns.

45kg x 4

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

30kg x 10

Straight arm pulldowns.

4 plates x 2!!! Dropped to 3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns.

8 plates x 4!!!!

7 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 8

2 plates x 15

Really not happy with that! My strength has left me... Maybe it because the gym tunes weren't right.

Anyway... Had another great weekend. Received some rather lovely birthday pressies so I'm all kitted out in Beyond Failure gear now which I really like  Had salmon cooked for me which was just lovely and felt like a treat even though it was low cal and low carb! A very lucky Queenie.

Now... Head down... Let's get another loss this week.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

happy 25th claire .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Claire,all i have to say is,well done on loss/training and HAPPY BIRTHDAY old girl,us Virgo's are the best xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ewen you're so kind!

Lbs  thank u.

~~~~~~~~~~

Some of my weekend food!

Steak, mushrooms and broccoli prep:



The finished article with a little soy and some seasoning (broc was still crunchy - it was lovely):



Cajun Chicken and pepper skewer for the BBQ (because I still like to socialise whilst dieting  )



Lots of yums.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I'm late with it, poop! and sorry, but the warmest thoughts and hugs to you Claire. I think you are doing a really great job and although I haven't seen you at Forest (we manage that pretty well don't we?..hahaha)...I do think of you when I am there and wonder how it's going. I got a great mullering from Gunner and Arnie tonight..goddam stick games! lol....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey Flubs - we will catch each other soon! Aw I made a fuss of the puppies (yes even arnie is a pup in my eyes!) today  at one point arnie even came to inspect my DB incline form!

~~~~~~~~~~

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec Deck.

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

20kg x 10

DB inclines.

17.5kg DB's x 8

15kg DB's x 8

15kg DB's x 8

Flat bench.

35kg x 10

35kg x 8

30kg x 10

DB flyes.

12.5kg DB's x 8

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

DB laterals.

12.5kg DB's x 6 dropped to 10kg DB's x 6

10kg DB's x 10

7.5kg DB's x 10

Cable laterals.

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

6 plates x 10

5 plates x 12

Strength hasn't gone up... But it's not gone down either... So that's a positive 

Rest day tomorrow but will be popping to Forest Gym to have a look over my mentor and see what H says about his progress


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Well done claire all good and happy belated

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 30 of them LOL


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Replicator - add another 5 onto that 

~~~~~~~~~~

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls - 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.

10kg DB's x 3 sets

7.5kg DB's x 3 sets

DB curls.

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

7.5kg DB's x 10

Low pulley curls.

3 plates x 8

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

Dips (to failure).

10

10

10

CGBP.

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns.

15kg x 12

15kg x 10

My arms and legs sessions have been swapped around. Mainly because I have Fridays off work so makes sense to dedicate that time to a larger session (I can't wait!)

Caught up with @Incredible Bulk yesterday  he's got a skinny face and that's as much as I can say as my knowledge on condition is limited lol. There was a real good atmosphere at Forest last night and it makes me feel lucky that I'm part of the family 

After a long chat, IB decided its high time I had a planned cheat meal (on Saturday night) to kickstart the metabolism again. Unsure if this will play on my mind for a few days afterwards... But I completely trust IB... and to be honest, I have no energy to argue with him 

Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> @Replicator - add another 5 onto that
> 
> DONE LOL ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Enjoy it Q ...you deserve it if IB say so :thumbup1: x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Not so much your metabolism slowing down, more so the mental break.

Youve been dieting and training hard for 9 weeks nearly with no let up.

I don't want you running your self into a rut, time to kick back with a few friends, enjoy a good meal and chill.

The boost will do you good and yes metabolism will get an uplift as a bonus.

The body is nothing without the mind.

RnR is needed


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there missy, cracking workout and you DESERVE a cheat meal and if you've been told you can have one then you can..good on ya..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - LEGS

Leg extensions.

7 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

Leg press.

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Hammy curls.

6 plates x 10

5 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

SLDL.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 15 (unbelievable cramp)

35kg x 15

Standing calf raises.

2 plates x 15

1 plate x 15

Not a bad session. As always the worry of the weigh-in tomorrow has set in.

Let's get it over with!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Well done Claire .
View attachment 94519
enjoy that cheat the morra :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

If you do,what do you realy want to eat:devil2:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Flubs @Replicator @biglbs - thanks for stopping in, as always the support is appreciated. Lbs - fajhitas! Go on, laugh, but seriously it's all I want 

~~~~~~~~~~~

Ok weigh-in today: 68kg dead on, so that's 0.6kg (1.3lb) loss.

Consistent, which is what IB was looking for, however, a small change this week: straight cardio will be upped to 60 mins (HIIT will stay the same at 30 mins)

Overall loss is standing at 8.3kg (18.2lb)

Need to show some appreciation to the big guy... He's got me here and I'm honestly shocked at how things are progressing  but in a good way of course  (thank u xx)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well looks like your deffo Deserving of a cheat meal. great work that is and like you say consistent , make sure you enjoy it and dont dare feel guilty about it , its what the doctor ordered, as long as you dont go mad mad you will be fine.. dont want you gone missing for 5 days and found somewhere behind a wheelie bin with chocolate and everything around your face and doritos in your hair, make up all over the place like a food junkie pmsl XX


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Flinty u deserve reps for that 

Fajhitas and a choccy bar. A large choccy bar... I'll try not to get any in my hair or on my chin.

Will be stopping into your journal soon to check on progress


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> @Flubs @Replicator @biglbs - thanks for stopping in, as always the support is appreciated. Lbs - fajhitas! Go on, laugh, but seriously it's all I want
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Well done Claire ....brilliant stuff


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cheeky post cheat meal weigh-in this morning had me at 68.5kg (0.5kg gain overnight) - double the work to do this week as I will still be chasing a loss.

Morning cardio completed, oats inhaled... Time to cook some chicken


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keepimg it serious still, really am made up with the change in direction for you, very very inspired.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

oats inhaled? theyre nice if you eat them not breathe them lol morning oats consuming mines right now after a shot of ghrp6 hgh and a nap 50, journal looks good, good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Claire...it's great to thank those who help you...BUT also remember that it is YOU YOU YOU who had bitten the bullet and decided to commit to the changes you want to see (which is a darn sight more than I have...lollololol...one day...one day sooon...haha)...and therefore the biggest thanks lady?

Go and stand in front of the mirror and say thank you to yourself, for the hard work, the commitment and the belief that you can and are doing it....good girl!! berluddie good...well done....don't let the smaller weight loss get to you Claire...I lost a ton of weight and I guess I know what goes on in your head a bit cos of that...but you can dig deep and you can dooooooo eeeeeeet....

beeeeg hugs missis...  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i place the dots, its ony you (queenie) that connects them with the hard work and determination.

yes i have a part but advice is just words on paper, it is you that is making it happen


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Incredible Bulk - yeah but... (and I clearly haven't learnt my place yet  ) I like to show appreciation where I can. I wouldn't be where I am now without your help and support x

~~~~~~~~~~

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pulldowns.

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

45kg x 8

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns.

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

One arm DB rows.

22.5kg DB x 8

17.5kg DB x 10

15kg DB x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 12

Sulked because both the power racks were being used so I couldn't do my bent over rows... But I suppose the change is good.

I thought i'd walk into the gym and tear it apart today after my cheat meal on Saturday, but I assume being back on low carbs has already taken effect. Enjoyed it though. Life is good right now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice one queenie....very nice..well done..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Flubs - thank u missy  are u going to be at forest on thursday after work?

~~~~~~~~~~

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec Deck.

35kg x 8

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

Incline DB.

17.5kg DB's x 8

15kg DB's x 8

12.5kg DB's x 8

DB flyes.

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

7.5kg DB's x 10

Flat bench.

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

DB laterals.

12.5kg DB's x 6 dropped to 10kg DB's x 6

10kg DB's x 10

7.5kg DB's x 10

Seated DB laterals.

7.5kg DB's x 8

7.5kg DB's x 8

7.5kg DB's x 6

Face pulls.

6 plates x 10

5 plates x 12

Had to do seated as a bunch of lads were using the cables.

Lagging slightly today, and I'm hungry! Roll on tomorrow. Somehow hurt my wrist too... So will be picking up some wrist supports at some point.

Have a good evening!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wednesday - rest!

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls - 6 sets on each arm, alternate, no rest between sets.

2 sets @ 10kg DB's

4 sets @ 7.5kg DB's

Seated DB curls.

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Cable low pulley curls.

3 plates x 8

3 plates x 8

2 plates x 12

CGBP.

35kg x 8

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Tricep kickbacks.

Ahahahaha!! Yeah right 

Overhead rope extensions.

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

Tricep pushdowns.

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

Bloody marvellous day today. Had an interview which went brilliantly, then popped back to forest gym to see IB (who is very veiny!  ) and saw flubs too (which was lovely and she's looking FAB) - and to top it all off, tomorrow is set to be an even better day  Legs session, a few hours worth of tattoo, then off to see my hulk in the evening. Perfect.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh I realised I haven't posted any food this week!

So...

Homemade chilli burgers + stir fry veg.



And I started to make sweet potato French fries (in the oven lol) and they are yum!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol your sig made me laugh ....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Claire...it was berluddie fabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrluss to see you in the gym yesterday..I didn't see your question in the journal as I was too busy to be online yesterday but I came up specially to see if you were in cos I just couldn't bloopin wait to see how you look under the new regime...I mean...how out of place could I look in my towering heels and make up etc!!! FFS!! hahahahaha...durrrr...but ya know, when a gals gotta go and see her pal, she gotta go and see her pal right?

You look amazing..I am soooooooooooooooooooo proud of you I could just hug you!! oh!!! ang on..I did..hahahaha...several times!

Claire..you just look ace and your determination to do this is there for everyone to see...you deserve these words missis....well done to the power of 10!! one day we'll get in there whilst we're both actually doing a workout and it would be great to do one together...we have timing issues..lol.

Hope you get the job you went for? Gotta go as time is against me again today...but Claire? I take off me hat to you, and as you know I have a few..which one would you like? rose pink beanie, pale pink beanie, black beanie? gwaaaaannn....hahaha..xxxx

Take care missis....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Great seeing you last night, you're really shaping up well 

Shame you couldnt hang about this time for the famous big H finger caliper test pmsl.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mg:



Incredible Bulk said:


> Great seeing you last night, you're really shaping up well
> 
> Shame you couldnt hang about this time for the famous big H finger caliper test pmsl.


 mg:

Have a great weekend 'Q' xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - LEGS

Leg extensions.

7 plates x 10

6 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

Leg press.

100kg x 8

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Hammy curls.

6 plates x 10

5 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

SLDL.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

Standing calf raises.

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

Done!

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Weigh-in today: 67.4kg which is a 0.6kg (1.3lb) loss  Thinking about this, i was up by 0.5kg after my cheat meal so actually my loss this week was 1.1kg which is amazing! Not afraid to admit when i'm wrong and totally shouldn't have doubted my mentor!! 

Altogether 8.9kg (19.6lb) loss.

IB says no changes this week which is totally fine with me.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pulldowns.

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

30kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns.

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 12

Felt like a great workout. Definitely one of my favourites and sets me up nicely for the week!

Had another great weekend. Saw my hulk on Friday. Always good to spend time around someone who shares the same passion and commitment to the iron game. Never a dull moment for a pair of muscle geeks!! Then off he went to Leeds for the UKBFF North East which, to be honest, looked like a bloody good show! Excited to get my ar$e to the Brits now. Those women on stage serve as a total inspiration to me.

I will get there!!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Was it a job interview that you went to? How did you get on?

I bet your back tatt looks even more fantastic now you've skinnied up lolx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leigh - I don't think Queenie will ever be skinny 

~~~~~~~~~~

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

DB inclines.

15kg DB's x 8

15kg DB's x 8

12.5kg DB's x 8

Flat bench.

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

DB flyes.

10kg DB's x 12

10kg DB's x 12

7.5kg DB's x 12

DB laterals.

10kg DB's x 12

10kg DB's x 10

7.5kg DB's x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 8

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

6 plates x 8

5 plates x 12

Energy wise today = totally fine, not sure if that's good or bad!?!

Rest day tomorrow, but as usual, off to Forest Gym to see IB and hear what H has to say!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

A well deseved rest day Q ...you are doing awesome


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no you will never be skinny! you will be muscular and lean.... 

today is not a rest day, you have HIIT cardio lil lady


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> no you will never be skinny! you will be muscular and lean....
> 
> today is not a rest day, you have HIIT cardio lil lady


Yes... Which was done smiling, may I add! 

Very good mood today... Wonder why


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes... Which was done smiling, may I add!
> 
> Very good mood today... Wonder why


Medium carb day? Wind?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Medium carb day? Wind?


Nah... i get to go shopping for turkey! wooo  :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't believe I've missed this up to yet!!!!! In now for the long run


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RACK said:


> Can't believe I've missed this up to yet!!!!! In now for the long run


totally forgiven seeing as you've had 'other things' to concentrate on recently!!!  but welcome


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Awerigth Q ..alls well then


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning Queenie, thought I would pop in and see how your training is going and give a bit of support to my new Forest Fam!

Looks like you are doing unbelievably well and your journal is very inspiring to someone new to 'proper training' as you have made great progress in a relatively short period of time.

Keep up the good work!

Jay


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Replicator - all going swimmingly thank you! actually looking forward to weigh-in this week... mainly because i have stopped putting so much pressure on myself, i'm just trying to enjoy the journey 

@Jay_1986 - you're part of the forest fam now haha  thanks for your kind comments. you'll have to get another journal up now you've joined a proper gym!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Just a message to say you're a super star 

Big thanks for my turkey and whey delivery!!!!

Great seeing you last night, and dont forget, 'so when's claire going to be on stage?'


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Just a message to say you're a super star
> 
> Big thanks for my turkey and whey delivery!!!!
> 
> Great seeing you last night, and dont forget, 'so when's claire going to be on stage?'


I think H just saying it to be polite  still a compliment coming from him though!!

and no problem - now sssh before people start to think i'm your little b!tch  x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls - 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets etc.

4 sets @ 10kg DB's

2 sets @ 7.5kg DB's

Seated DB curls.

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley curls.

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

Dips.

14

12

12

CGBP.

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns.

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10

Grumps today! No idea what's happened as the day started off so well. Just not feeling confident with my body etc. I suppose normal for people in this game with our high standards etc?

Where's IB?? - I need a kick (or a hug lol) x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

nowt worng wi that bud

a kick eh ...........will this do
View attachment 95761


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> nowt worng wi that bud
> 
> a kick eh ...........will this do
> View attachment 95761


OIIII!!!!! No kicking Queenie or I will chase you darrrrrrrrrn..... 

However, I will endeavour to save one or two hugs for you myself for next week if I catch you up at Forest...not quite the same as getting one from IB I guess but ya know......close second methinks?...cough.....:laugh:

Happy weekend missis...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> OIIII!!!!! No kicking Queenie or I will chase you darrrrrrrrrn.....
> 
> However, I will endeavour to save one or two hugs for you myself for next week if I catch you up at Forest...not quite the same as getting one from IB I guess but ya know......close second methinks?...cough.....:laugh:
> 
> Happy weekend missis...


Give her one from me Flubs ........A hug that is


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Now, now!! I like @Flubs hugs  they come as standard as forest gym 

~~~~~~~~~

Friday - LEGS

Leg extensions.

6 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

Leg press.

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

80kg x 10

Hammy curls.

6 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

SLDL.

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 15

35kg x 15

Standing calf raises.

2 plates x 15

2 plates x 15

Felt good. Weights up on a few bits which is fine with me! Saw Matty Boy and @Jay_1986 training chest and tri's so had a little chat with them! (I apologise for my low carb moodiness lol) - and have spoken to IB quite a bit today, just like to say now, I'm so frickin proud of his attitude through this prep. Such a stress on the body and mind, but he embraces it. Such an inspiration.

Roll on the weigh-in tomorrow.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Roll on the weigh-in tomorrow.


I cant wait :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> I cant wait :thumbup1:


Haha, it's nice that u have faith in me


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Queenie, top session, well done on the weights increase. Was nice to bump into you today, even if you had low carb moodiness (I didn't notice to be honest!)

Really pleased to have Matty to train with as I reckon he will help push me and hopefully I can give him a bit of motivation too. Loving the gym already and the atmosphere seems spot on.

Very happy with my decision to join up!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Jay_1986 yeah it's good to have a training partner. If IB weren't prepping, I'd be training with him a bit more. Although he does say I'm sh!te at spotting 

~~~~~~~~~~~

Ok so weigh-in today had me at 66.8kg - another 0.6kg loss. Not sure why it seems to be stuck at losing that amount per week regardless of what changes are made... But no complaining, a loss is a loss.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> @Jay_1986 yeah it's good to have a training partner. If IB weren't prepping, I'd be training with him a bit more. Although he does say I'm sh!te at spotting
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ok so weigh-in today had me at 66.8kg - another 0.6kg loss. Not sure why it seems to be stuck at losing that amount per week regardless of what changes are made... But no complaining, a loss is a loss.


Exactly , well done Q .................reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeps

View attachment 95895


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon Q!

Still doing awesome I see!!

Well done so far, your proper nailing it  x


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Solids work and good progress so far Queenie, keep it up :thumbup1:

Yes i found your journal in the end :laugh:

Is there a target weight your aiming for?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@BodyBuilding101 - hello!  no target weight as such. The plan is just to strip off the fat and see what's underneath, then work up from there. I still wobble, so i know there's a long way to go yet!

~~~~~~~~

Thanks to everyone else for stopping in! Support, as always, is appreciated


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

No official Olympia thread so I'm posting this in here as inspiration.



Just astounded by their physiques. Nathalia has glutes to die for, a total cut above the bikini class over here. We have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No official Olympia thread so I'm posting this in here as inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 95975
> 
> ...


Fantastic !!!! Erin stern is my inspiration !!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pulldowns.

5 plates x 3 dropped to 4 plates x 8

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns.

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 12 (by order of IB!)

Always love training back. Seems to flow so nicely and I'm really confident with the movements as IB and I did them together what seems like ages ago!

Suffered a little more than usual today... For absolutely no reason at all. Really need to cheer up because I'm annoying myself, let alone the people around me.

Looking forward to hugging it out on Wednesday!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oi cheer up you grumpy [email protected]


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> oi cheer up you grumpy [email protected]


Ok let me eat some of your strongman cals then!! Lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok let me eat some of your strongman cals then!! Lol.


lol NO :nono: my pizza and gold top milk are staying right here 

your doing great its very nice to see even if the whole mention of IB in every post is a tad sickly :lol:

well done though .

how do you feel in general ?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm giving away free hugs today Queenie :whistling: no touching my ar5e though :innocent:

Cheer up, your progressing well. We all have days off, just roll with it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@ewen I can't help it - he's involved with all aspects and I owe him a great deal  I usually feel ok tbh. The first few weeks were hard and then it kinda levelled out, to the point where I think my body isn't doing what it's meant to, but then I end up losing weight, so go figure, I haven't a clue lol. Must be same for GT? Though she's way ahead of me in all aspects.

@BodyBuilding101 thank u for the offer and kind words  much appreciated right now!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah shes doing well .

its good to see you doing well .


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning Queenie, hope your feeling happier and more motivated today.

Remember "Quality is not an act, it is a habit!"

- - - Updated - - -

Morning Queenie, hope your feeling happier and more motivated today.

Remember "Quality is not an act, it is a habit!"

- - - Updated - - -

Morning Queenie, hope your feeling happier and more motivated today.

Remember "Quality is not an act, it is a habit!"

And its so important I had to say it 3 times!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hello queenie and IB .. two birds with one stone in this journal lol.. hope your well. what ya training next ??

- - - Updated - - -

hello queenie and IB .. two birds with one stone in this journal lol.. hope your well. what ya training next ??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@flinty90 - I'm training Chest & shoulders today... not sure about IB. I am feeling a little better today I suppose, but mainly because I'm allowed a few more carbs tomorrow!! lol. How's you? Diet going well in Scotland?

@Jay_1986 - I'm always motivated!! Just grumpy too lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

Flat bench.

40kg x 10 (no spotter - v pleased)

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

DB inclines.

17.5kg DB's x 10

15kg DB's x 10

12.5kg DB's x 10

DB flyes.

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

7.5kg DB's x 10

DB laterals.

12.5kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 8

1 plate x 10

1 plates x 10

Facepulls.

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

Felt strong today - made a nice change.

That is all.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good looking session Queenie! I will leave out the motivational quotes in future and find some anti-grumpy ones!

I met Rene today at Forest, dont think I have ever seen anyone in that good a condition before, she looked awesome!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jay_1986 said:


> Good looking session Queenie! I will leave out the motivational quotes in future and find some anti-grumpy ones!
> 
> I met Rene today at Forest, dont think I have ever seen anyone in that good a condition before, she looked awesome!


Ah she's great. Did u get to chat with her? She's very shy but very lovely. A real inspiration.

Her sons bike was stolen from outside the gym today. Little scrotes.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah she's great. Did u get to chat with her? She's very shy but very lovely. A real inspiration.
> 
> Her sons bike was stolen from outside the gym today. Little scrotes.


[email protected], poor lad!

Yeah Matty introduced me as he had a few sessions with her when he started. She did seem quiet, but really nice. Must be seriously dedicated to get into that condition. I agree though very inspirational, seeing her made me think I've got to seriously get my act together and start training hard!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

nice work! liking the back session, loving the bench aswel! you bench more than some of the guys at our gym haha!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks @PLjsmith !! A 20 plate either side will happen one day in the v distant future 

~~~~~~~~~

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls. 6 sets on each arm, no rests between sets.

10kg DB's x 4 sets

7.5kg DB's x 2 sets

Seated DB curls.

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley curls.

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

CGBP.

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

Dips.

10

10

8

Tricep pushdowns (rope extension)

5 plates x 6

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

A day of mixed emotions today. Some good and bad news came my way. Important to remind myself (and others... ) that things HAVE to get better once they get worse.

Gonna be a tough few weeks (maybe months) but we will get through it!

BRING ON LEGS DAY TOMORROW!! GYM PUNISHMENT NEEDED!!


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope the news isnt too bad! leg day is the best day of the week, slay some demons under a squat bar!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - LEGS!

Leg extensions.

7 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

Leg press.

100kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Hammy curls.

6 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

SLDL.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 12

Standing calf raises.

2 plates x 12

1 plate x 12

Was shattered after this... Phew.

Weigh-in tomorrow! Lets hope it's a good one otherwise IB is going to get a punch in the pec


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Queenie how heavy is a "plate"?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Queenie how heavy is a "plate"?


If I knew I would say  - they're just marked up as 1, 2, 3 etc with no actual weights on them. Plus people have told me different things ie 5kg, 7.5kg etc so for consistency sake in here I just kept them numbered as they appear at the gym.

Thanks for stopping in and checking up on me


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

a punch in the pec??? man boob thank you!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Must be a real spit and sawdust type gym if the plates are marked 1,2,3 etc :tongue:

Is it IB's gym you train at? Good lifting there Queenie :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Must be a real spit and sawdust type gym if the plates are marked 1,2,3 etc :tongue:
> 
> Is it IB's gym you train at? Good lifting there Queenie :thumbup1:


Yes it is a real spit and sawdust gym 

And no it's not IB's gym I train at. The guy that owns my gym, preps IB, so he travels to my gym more often that I go to his lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

keep up the good work chick, i expext a weigh in update first thing lol !!!


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

I see alot of reps over 10 in that leg session. makes me shudder just thinking about a set of ten reps or more on anything! nice job!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Weigh-in today: 66.5kg so a small 0.3kg loss...

But...

I have an ab?! So weigh-in means sod all this week as I am mega pleased with that


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Weigh-in today: 66.5kg so a small 0.3kh loss...


i have gone up this week but feel leaner still...

well done on your loss though and im sure your body must still be changing for the better even with not much of a loss you got to be adding muscle right ??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@flinty90 I pressed send before I finished the post  I grew an ab! So that is my progress this week lol. Glad you're feeling leaner


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> @flinty90 I pressed send before I finished the post  I grew an ab! So that is my progress this week lol. Glad you're feeling leaner


well growing a fcukin ab is awesome then chick .. well done..

i am growing an ab too but its still a big Ab that covers all my stomach pmsl !!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Weigh-in today: 66.5kg so a small 0.3kg loss...
> 
> But...
> 
> I have an ab?! So weigh-in means sod all this week as I am mega pleased with that


a loss is a loss 

as flinty says, doesnt paint the whole picture.

your midsection is whittling down at a quick rate and i'm happy with your progress to keep things as they are again.

I know you want constant changes every week to the plan but its not gonna happen lol.

you're doing great babe, keep it up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see this,well deserved,good folks here too ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> @flinty90 I pressed send before I finished the post  I grew an ab! So that is my progress this week lol. Glad you're feeling leaner


Congrats on the ab it's a great sign !!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Vickky said:


> Congrats on the ab it's a great sign !!!


Haha!! Get out of here with your full set  thanks missy


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha!! Get out of here with your full set  thanks missy


You'll be there soon ! I'm loosing mine for a while they're hibernating


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well done on the ab discovery Queenie! Mine are proving to be quite elusive!


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Jay_1986 said:


> Well done on the ab discovery Queenie! Mine are proving to be quite elusive!


But remember "if your abs are showing you're not growing"! Well that's my theory


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Matty-boy said:


> But remember "if your abs are showing you're not growing"! Well that's my theory


This may be my new motto!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Matty-boy said:


> But remember "if your abs are showing you're not growing"! Well that's my theory


if you've not got an ab, you just have flab


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Matty-boy said:


> But remember "if your abs are showing you're not growing"! Well that's my theory


Love that right now !!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work on the progress Queenie


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone! I appreciate you popping in!

Now... on a separate note, if any of you are on facebook, could I ask that you 'like' IB's athlete page? It's a great insight into the last two weeks of prep for the brit finals  www.facebook.com/aaronhallettbodybuilder - As you know, IB has been a great source of inspiration and motivation for me over the last few months, the least I can do is pimp out his page  - Thanks in advance guys and girls.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone! I appreciate you popping in!
> 
> Now... on a separate note, if any of you are on facebook, could I ask that you 'like' IB's athlete page? It's a great insight into the last two weeks of prep for the brit finals  www.facebook.com/aaronhallettbodybuilder - As you know, IB has been a great source of inspiration and motivation for me over the last few months, the least I can do is pimp out his page  - Thanks in advance guys and girls.


done 

there's nothing is better than good inspiration :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liked. congrats on ab! lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@fitrut - absolutely right  thank u! i know he will appreciate it @Sambuca - welcome and thank u!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pulldowns.

5 plates x 4 dropped to 4 plates x 6

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns.

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Bent over rows.

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

Felt a v good session. Concentrated a lot on form as i knew i couldn't put the weights up and made every rep identical to the last. Reaping the rewards now  took a quick pic of my back and sent it to IB - have never seen my back looking like it does 

After the amazing news of rene becoming an IFBB pro yesterday, I thought I'd pop my head in the office and congratulate Harold! He is bloody ecstatic, so pleased, they both put everything into getting her there and it has paid off. They put so many conditions on her "you can only get your pro card if..." - and she frickin did it every time - THAT'S dedication.

Have u all like IB's page yet?? Www.facebook.com/aaronhallettbodybuilder


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Queenie, I don't know how I missed your new journal. Good luck with your goals. IB knows his stuff and you are determined so theres only one way this can go. Well done so far..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

alls well in here i see good stuff..........not been in for a while but there again you havent been in mine so I guess were even :mellow:


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone! I appreciate you popping in!
> 
> Now... on a separate note, if any of you are on facebook, could I ask that you 'like' IB's athlete page? It's a great insight into the last two weeks of prep for the brit finals  www.facebook.com/aaronhallettbodybuilder - As you know, IB has been a great source of inspiration and motivation for me over the last few months, the least I can do is pimp out his page  - Thanks in advance guys and girls.


Liked


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

35kg x 8

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

DB inclines.

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

Flat bench.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

DB flyes.

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

DB laterals.

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 6

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

Done, done, and done! Reaping the rewards of yesterday's session - my back feels lovely! So put the same thinking into my workout today and will see how that pans out.

Spoke to new IFBB Pro Rene today!! She's so happy, was so good to see her with this huge grin on her face.. She's tired though, and off to Madrid tomorrow to support the girls at another comp - she never stops!

Also... had a fab interview today. The interviewer liked me and is going back to his MD to talk money... So I should hear tomorrow. It's a fitness related job so all will be revealed v soon 

Rest day tomorrow, oh and some more carbs! Plus off to see IB at Forest whilst Big H looks him over


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

That routine would put a lot of lads here to shame in terms of exercise selection. :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff Q


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

its nice to see a member of the opposite sex not falling victim to the girls should train differently bull****! strong benching and barbell rows! thats where you get big and strong!


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck with the job!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey blondie,was working along sunny southsea seafront today,looked out for you and fat boy but didn't see ya! X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Hey blondie,was working along sunny southsea seafront today,looked out for you and fat boy but didn't see ya! X


This made me lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Queenie, nice workouts, verrrrrry nice indeed, so pleased that this is all happening for you and crossing all thing wobbly (of which there are many lol) on the job front..and good news on the ab, errrrm? just remind me please, where are they and what are they?:laugh:

Hope to catch you up at Forest next week mebbe..x take care missis.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Flubs - totally missed u mate  so glad to have u back to your normal self - you are a valued member of the board and I, for one, totally appreciate your support!!

~~~~~~~~~

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls - 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.

6 sets @ 10kg DB's (killer)

Seated DB curls.

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley cable curls.

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

CGBP.

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns (rope)

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

Overhead rope extensions.

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

No dips as that area was mega busy today so did the OH's instead. Weights up on a few bits - happy with that.

Now for some purple cauliflower, leeks and homemade chilli burger for dinner - total yum!!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good looking session Q, well done on the weight increases.

Enjoy the chilli burger, sounds a lot more exciting than the fish and rice that I'm eating tonight!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Chilli burger versus grilled chicken that i put on the grill, immediately forgot about, burnt on one side and chewed through like shoe leather, with tomato sauce :blink: errrrrrrmmmmmmmmmm....

not sure :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - LEGS

Leg extensions.

7 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

Leg press.

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

90kg x 8

Hammy curls.

6 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

SLDL.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 15

35kg x 15

Standing calf raises.

2 plates x 15

1 plate x 15

Another one that felt good! Been a bit of a tough week this week, felt v hungry. Gonna put that leg press weight up next week - definitely feel that I can break that 100kg mark!

Weigh-in tomorrow! Oh and this time next week I'll be preparing for my trip to Manchester to support IB  can't wait!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whatd going on in Manc ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Whatd going on in Manc ?


IB's comp... The finals are in Manchester next week.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> IB's comp... The finals are in Manchester next week.


At Sportex ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> At Sportex ?


Yeah lol  are u going?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah lol  are u going?


Hoping too yeah...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Weigh-in today - another 0.3kg off. Not loads but as always, it's in the right direction!!

I believe IB is going to bring in a change this week... So will wait to hear but I'm v excited


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Weigh-in today - another 0.3kg off. Not loads but as always, it's in the right direction!!
> 
> I believe IB is going to bring in a change this week... So will wait to hear but I'm v excited


Well done Q ...A loss is a loss as we keep saying ................


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have stayed same again this week scale wise, but im deffo losing fat without a doubt its getting really noticeable now !!!!

keep up the good work chick


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thank u @Replicator and @flinty90  oh and nice work flints!

Ok so changes this week are 20 mins post workout cardio to be added on mon, tues and thurs...  oh this will be fun.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ok my first DOUBLE CARDIO day!!

AM HIIT fasted as always + PM post workout...

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pull downs.

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

CGPD.

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

*head between legs and breeeeathe* lol. Love training back, it's one of the areas where I can actually SEE progress and it's really spurred me on during my sessions.

Final few days before Sportex! Literally can't wait!! If u get a chance to pop into IB's journal, I'm sure the support will be appreciated this week 

Roll on tomorrow for more cardio-style punishment!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Second double cardio day.

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

DB inclines.

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

Flat bench.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

DB flyes.

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

DB laterals.

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 8

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

Some more carbs and only one cardio session to look forward to tomorrow!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work there Q


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Good work there Q


Thanks big guy - appreciate u stopping in. How are things with u?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks big guy - appreciate u stopping in. How are things with u?


Had a crackin weekend in our Forrest hide out

Back is 95%

All good,as5holes and elbows tomorrow!

Cannot wait...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Had a crackin weekend in our Forrest hide out
> 
> Back is 95%
> 
> ...


Am so glad to hear your back is better!

Forrest hide out?? Sounds good to me  I have 2 weekends away coming up... Can't wait to be away from home


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya cannot beat a break,where you off to?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Ya cannot beat a break,where you off to?


Manchester this weekend... Next weekend I can't say as it's top secret!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Manchester this weekend... Next weekend I can't say as it's top secret!


Portsmouth then!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Portsmouth then!


There would be no need to keep that a secret lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Manchester this weekend... Next weekend I can't say as it's top secret!


GRETNA :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> GRETNA :laugh:


im not far from gretna ...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> im not far from gretna ...


your 107 miles away if your still in Kilmarnock................Thats quite a bit


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Blimee...............


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there missis..you've gone all 007 in your title...ha ha...nice sess and heres one of these...

 fist bump! xx


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hello there missis..you've gone all 007 in your title...ha ha...nice sess and heres one of these...
> 
> View attachment 97629
> fist bump! xx


I want one :mellow:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking good in here Q, what do you do for your double cardio sessions?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> your 107 miles away if your still in Kilmarnock................Thats quite a bit


only 6 miles though on way home lol..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jay_1986 said:


> Looking good in here Q, what do you do for your double cardio sessions?


A mixture of things. In the morning flits between HIIT on the bike and low intensity walking. The post workout sessions are done on the bike (keeping within 60%-70% of the max heart rate)


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> A mixture of things. In the morning flits between HIIT on the bike and low intensity walking. The post workout sessions are done on the bike (keeping within 60%-70% of the max heart rate)


Ahh cool, so with staying between 60-70% is that your optimum fat burning range?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jay_1986 said:


> Ahh cool, so with staying between 60-70% is that your optimum fat burning range?


Yup  I try and stay more towards 70%


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Just the one cardio session today... And a rest from training 

Roll on tomorrow for... Oh yeah, another double cardio day lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cardio,double cardio,it all sucks!!!

But i did my first effort at it for ages today and kinda liked itmg:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

How many cals are you consuming Q ? I honestly would struggle with double sessions of cardio...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> How many cals are you consuming Q ? I honestly would struggle with double sessions of cardio...


It varies. Some says as much as 2000, other days less.

I get tired on double cardio days but my body will get used to it!

@biglbs - you liked it ay?? Good on ya!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> It varies. Some says as much as 2000, other days less.
> 
> I get tired on double cardio days but my body will get used to it!
> 
> @biglbs - you liked it ay?? Good on ya!!


Hay don't push i said KINDA!!!!:lol:X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls - 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.

5 sets @ 10kg DB's

1 set @ 7.5kg DB's

Seated DB curls.

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley cable curls.

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

CGBP.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns (rope)

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

Dips (+5kg plate)

12

12

8

Nice atmosphere in the gym today. Everyone's pretty upbeat as we have a lot going on at the moment. Got stuck into a conversation about the size of men that train in gyms. I've seen 2 super heavyweights at Forest... We'd LOVE to see more than that though. Where do these guys train? And is that size genetic or do u get there with pure grit and determination?!

Twice I got asked today if I was competing... Maybe they see something I don't.

Anyway... Last cardio session of the day being done.... Chill out tonight, then packing/food shopping tomorrow and heading to Manchester early on Saturday! Cannot wait!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, as usual noice session.Hey you, have a great weekend and enjoy it all. See ya when u get back...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think many see much you don't,xx

Sleep well


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I think many see much you don't,xx
> 
> Sleep well


BigFella...I've seen her IRL and met her, and she is one beautiful lady, and had the tweeeeeeeeeniest waist in the history of tweeny waists...humph! bugger and poop!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> BigFella...I've seen her IRL and met her, and she is one beautiful lady, and had the tweeeeeeeeeniest waist in the history of tweeny waists...humph! bugger and poop!


Cool,your a diamond you are Flubbby!Now go to sleep....xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

There's a lotta love in here tonight  thank u both x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> x


o


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

No training today  have been so busy prepping for tomorrow and have literally just finished my last errand of the day!!

Heading off early for Manchester in the morning but will weigh-in before I leave!! 

IB is looking frickin incredible. I've also seen a sneak preview of the MuscleXcess stand which looks v good too!! Just want to get there now 

Catch up with u all tomorrow!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hopefully see you Sunday, if you see someone and think is that Milky then come and ask, dont be shy :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Milky but I am totally shy!!!  you know I'll end up asking 50 people if they're milky...?? Lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie:3572670 said:


> @Milky but I am totally shy!!!  you know I'll end up asking 50 people if they're milky...?? Lol


Nah l reckon you will spot me dont worry.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pull downs.

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

CGPD.

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

Great weekend at sportex. Aaron did immensely well... Anyone that knows him should be proud. Great shape, great attitude and a fab and v exciting year ahead.

Head is not in the game at all today for one reason or another.

Have a fab evening to anyone that pops in.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i had an awesome weekend and having you there made it that much better Q...

We both have an exciting 2013 ahead of us so keep training and blasting that cardio like you have been, work off thats lush goats cheese pizza we had


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i had an awesome weekend and having you there made it that much better Q...
> 
> We both have an exciting 2013 ahead of us so keep training and blasting that cardio like you have been, work off thats lush goats cheese pizza we had


:wub:Nice and good luck guys


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

DB inclines.

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

Flat bench.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

DB flyes.

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

DB laterals.

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 8

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

No major weights to report! Good session nonetheless  great atmosphere I'm the gym today. Rene is back and everyone is buzzing from the MuscleXcess launch!

No rest day tomorrow... Onwards with an arm session!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff Q keep it going reps m8 :cool2:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wednesday - ARMS

Concentration curls - 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.

3 sets @ 10kg DB's

3 sets @ 7.5kg DB's

Seated DB curls.

12.5kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley cable curls.

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

CGBP.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns (bar)

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

Dips (+5kg plate)

12

10

8

No rest day this week as off for a short break on Friday with my gorgeous man. 4 days of training in a row + double cardio + low carbs = very deserving of the holiday methinks! 

Pb on seated DB curls today. Damn well gonna push for a pb on leg press tomorrow too! Got to be done.

I won't be posting pics often, but I think this shows a little progress so posting it up but may take it down later...



Apparently that's my baby lats + a few other bits that I can't remember


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is good progress,i did not quote in case you want to remove,you should not though,lookin good


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good progress!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looking good babe


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Wednesday - ARMS
> 
> Concentration curls - 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.
> 
> ...


progress progress progress ...well on your way now Q :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You really are leaning up arent you.....!!!!!

Very impressed.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Looking good Queenie keep it up incredible bulk is training u well =] x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Q ,, where are U .........wow that rhymed


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont you dare take pics down ya bumhole.. especially that show progress.. well done !! hope you have had a good weekend


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

After 4 days of indulging in Barcelona... I don't think I look like that anymore  will update properly later. We got home at 2am and I'm so tired but gonna get straight back on it with some AM cardio. I want my abs back haha!

Thanks for stopping in guys


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> After 4 days of indulging in Barcelona... I don't think I look like that anymore  will update properly later. We got home at 2am and I'm so tired but gonna get straight back on it with some AM cardio. I want my abs back haha!
> 
> Thanks for stopping in guys


Now thats dedication!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Errr... TUESDAY - LEGS

Legs u say?? I had the opportunity to have a squat session with one of the guys at forest... He's about 6 foot 5 but a very impressive squatter... So I took it. This session is way out of the norm and tomorrow I will be back to IB's program with a beastly back session!!

Leg extensions.

2 plates x 40

2 plates x 40

Squats.

Warm up

30kg

40kg

40kg

Hammy curls.

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

Leg press.

40kg x 40

40kg x 40

SLDL.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 30

35kg x 30

So... That was that. It was nice to go over squats... I'm determined to get them right as I won't be beaten by my dodgy set of hips!!

~~~~~~~

Quick note about our break  we both had a fab time... Didn't really rest as such.... We wanted to explore the city and eat ALL of the nice food, the patisseries were second to none (I know IB will agree haha) - though I did cave and do a few cardio sessions while IB was napping... Oh and we totally took a kg of whey in our suitcase lol... It's not in our mentalities to just 'let go' I don't think... But hey ho that's life!! Some pics here and I'll post some in Aaron's journal too


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Brilliant Q


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

HA HA love the pics!!! 

Excellent break and i really had a great time 

Now back to business!!! Leg workout looks like something i used to do a long time ago, brutal high reps!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> HA HA love the pics!!!
> 
> Excellent break and i really had a great time
> 
> Now back to business!!! Leg workout looks like something i used to do a long time ago, brutal high reps!!


I whinged and b!tched my way through it!! 

Back day tomorrow woo!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> morning


Morning rep! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning ----happy halloween1


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Morning ----happy halloween1


And one for u too lbs


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Q,

Well done so far really digging in by the sounds of it !

Whats the connection with physique elite?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@tonyc74 - Ta for popping in - yup digging deep and have no other option but to do so 

The Physique Elite connection...? I work in sales for them


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning queenie, great to see you back and it sounds like you had a luverleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee time away, great! Take care missis..xx and welcome back too...x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wednesday - BACK

Straight arm pull downs.

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

CGPD.

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

And so... With quads aching like nobody's business, she steps into the gym for more punishment!! Lovely back session though  had a quick chat with Harold before he heads off on his hols tomorrow... The man deserves a nice break 

Onwards to tomorrow for more low carbs and hard training!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Flubs - thanks mate! Good to be back and in the right place mentally. It's all very enjoyable at the moment


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls - 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.

3 sets @ 10kg DB's

3 set @ 7.5kg DB's

Seated DB curls.

12.5kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley cable curls.

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

CGBP.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns (rope)

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

Dips (+5kg plate)

12

10

10

Feeling fat, rubbish and grumpy. Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Found it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Found it


About time!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry. I am here now so I can see what's happening


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

subbed ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Thursday - ARMS
> 
> Concentration curls - 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.
> 
> ...


I hope your mood is better today!!!Have a lovely weekend you two..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

afternoon Q ......is it weigh in time the morra ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> afternoon Q ......is it weigh in time the morra ?


Certainly is! Prepare for plus 4kg onto last weigh in lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

DB inclines.

17.5kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

Flat bench.

45kg x 4 dropped to 40kg x 6

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

DB flyes.

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

DB laterals.

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Cable laterals.

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

Delts are burning! Love it.

Weigh-in tomorrow to assess the damage!  wish me luck people!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Certainly is! Prepare for plus 4kg onto last weigh in lol



View attachment 99577
:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

A fatty 68.1kg today...

Ick I have work to do... But at least I know I can do it  watch this space!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have also put 2 pounds on this week.... must be muscle


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Now I'm trying to keep at the same weight I am starting to dislike the scales lol, I liked them when I was getting on them and blubber was coming off, now I'm trying to keep a balance its not so much fun ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Now I'm trying to keep at the same weight I am starting to dislike the scales lol, I liked them when I was getting on them and blubber was coming off, now I'm trying to keep a balance its not so much fun ;-D


i dont really give a fcuk about scales.. my trousers around my ankles is telling me all i need to know ... scales really are just a tiny observation about how little food changes may affect me at the minute !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah but your fine tuning now, you look like a beef, Ive still got the texture of a hot water bottle lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> A fatty 68.1kg today...
> 
> Ick I have work to do... But at least I know I can do it  watch this space!!


dont worry about it too much Q ..you ll see it off !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i have also put 2 pounds on this week.... must be muscle



View attachment 99675


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't worry or give up Queenie...you will get that off quicker than a blink missis....and you know, you've have a few days down time aintchya? gotta be the ying and the yang......xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone  will get there!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

68.1 aint fat thats light x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Just posted this in the transformation thread. Although I'm not 'transformed' yet and have a long way to go... It's a start - lucky to have the support and encouragement around me with the likes of Aaron - huge thank u xx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Just posted this in the transformation thread. Although I'm not 'transformed' yet and have a long way to go... It's a start - lucky to have the support and encouragement around me with the likes of Aaron - huge thank u xx
> 
> View attachment 99812


Fu*king AWESOME that, be proud of yourself, very very proud !

:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You look gorgeous queenie and I'm so very very pleased for you and happy that you have good quality help there too. Well done....that tweeny waist...bugger....:laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump Milky with every word ..would rep ye if I could I owe ya


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Very impressive transformation!!! Makes it all worth while when you can compare pics like that and see a noticeable difference.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done Claire .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thank u so much for the kind words everyone - really digging deep now to make big changes before the new year!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pull downs.

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

CGPD.

9 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

Low carb grumps today - more food in 30 mins - it can't come quick enough!

Feeling fully focused though. Determined to get rid of the holiday weight!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan Queenie, thazzmagal....whoot whoot..onwards and upwards! or, well actually downwards really, weight wise that is of course, onwards and downwards....onwards and downwards? errrmm...errmm...not quite sure now...:laugh:

You missis, are doing FAB! and you are spurring me on too, can't ask more than that now can I?..x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

damn one day away and there is ab pictures up. Cant half see the change! reps!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

with my prep out the way its all aboard the Q train

I'll beast you into shape babe... by hook or by crook you will get there  X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> damn one day away and there is ab pictures up. Cant half see the change! reps!


I know George, could she be more annoying. pft!.. :tongue:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Flubs - I'm quite happy in the knowledge that I'm spurring u on! That's made my day!

@George-Bean - sorry 

Aaron - I'm slightly scared now... Who am I kidding?! I'm well excited for the next few months lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

DB inclines.

17.5kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

Flat bench.

45kg x 4 dropped to 40kg x 6

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

DB flyes.

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

DB laterals.

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

No improvement on rep amount but 45kg unspotted is still a PB on flat bench (forgot to mention that last week) - I'm really glad that weight is slowly creeping up. For those that followed my previous journals, you'll know that I damn well want to be able to press a 20-plate either side!! It actually seems achievable now... A way off, but still, it's in my sights.

Just waiting for IB to arrive, he has an interview tomorrow so please send some positive thoughts his way


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done on the pb! Awesome:bounce:

You WILL get that 20 a side, just stick with it!! Small increases at a time...and before you know it, you will SMASH it!

Will send good thoughts for tomorrow chicky


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Ser - fab to see u in here  Do u remember the days of benching 45kg?? I bet u can do double that now!  thanks for the well wishes - will pass them onto Aaron x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I do read alot, even if i don't always post(when i'm out and about i read on my phone, but its a pain in the bum to reply..ie, my fingers are as clumsy as the rest of me lol)

I only started to get somewhere with my bench recently, managed to hit 85k, but thats just for a few reps, but am able to do it now without my belt(after my back injury i wouldn't do anything without my belt) Have to say though, the minute i got those first two 20's on and did it, it gave me a whole lot more confidence to keep climbing...getting there felt like it was never gonna happen. Like i said though, keep at it, it happened for me and it WILL happen for you too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

He(or she)can,who thinks he(or she)can.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

When I'm going for a pb I kind of imagine it lifted before I start the lift, anyone else do this?


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> When I'm going for a pb I kind of imagine it lifted before I start the lift, anyone else do this?


Yep, or just think its 10kg lighter than it is, and don't think "oh my god this will be the heaviest I've lifted"


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> When I'm going for a pb I kind of imagine it lifted before I start the lift, anyone else do this?


nope..hence the million year wait until I get a pb, lol.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll tell you all something funny bout my mental thing on comp day...i'd rather go first...so i can tell them not to tell me how heavy it is(last comp was hilarious as they took the weewee saying 'ser is just about to deadlift 5kg'...for every single lift) i don't look at the ends of the bars, i don't want to know the weight....the minute i know, my head says 'eek, thats heavy, i can't do that!' and usually i don't! I have started talking to myself like a nutter if i'm not first to lift so i don't hear the weight lifted of those before me:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls - 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.

5 sets @ 10kg DB's

1 set @ 7.5kg DB's

Seated DB curls.

12.5kg DB's x 10

12.5kg DB's x 8

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley cable curls.

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

CGBP.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns (rope)

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

Overhead rope extensions.

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 8

2 plates x 10

The abs are coming through again!! Thank FVCK for that!!

Mega busy week at both my jobs... Enjoyable, but started to come down with a cold... Maybe need some extra vit c on top of my multivits? Or maybe stop doing cardio when it's frosty outside 

Tomorrow = legs!!! Can't wait


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bicep boygirl ...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> bicep boygirl ...


But it's not Friday... And I wasn't doing curls in the squat rack!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> But it's not Friday... And I wasn't doing curls in the squat rack!!


its even worse when you train them thursday and friday lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> But it's not Friday... And I wasn't doing curls in the squat rack!!


its even worse when you train them thursday and friday lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> its even worse when you train them thursday and friday lol.


Tomorrow is legs day though


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Tomorrow is legs day though


with biceps thrown in ?? go on your in squat rack anyway lol..


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

eeek keep ya cold lol... 

Concentration curls are getting better, nearly all the same weight now  X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> eeek keep ya cold lol...
> 
> Concentration curls are getting better, nearly all the same weight now  X


It's your damn cold! 

Yep they are a killer though!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You weren't doing curls in the squat rack? orrrrr....orrrrr...doing curls in the squat rack and then sitting on the feckin' lat pull down machine for a rest inbetween...oh yes, that's a popular one too...hahahahaha....cracking session queenie...noice one. x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Flubs - Squat racks are for squatting or barbell rows


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Squat racks are for squatting or barbell rows


 :lol: x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Doesnt everyone curl in the rack ;-D lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - LEGS

Kept the session the same as last week as my legs seemed to appreciate the change 

Leg extensions.

2 plates x 40

2 plates x 40

Squats.

Warm up

30kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

Hammy curls.

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

Leg press.

40kg x 40

40kg x 40

SLDL.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 30

35kg x 30

Squats feeling much more comfortable already and I'm starting to trust my back again!

Weigh-in tomorrow. Not worried about it at all - I feel much leaner than last week.

Good luck to everyone competing at the Stars this weekend! If u see IB eating junk, you have my permission to grab it from him and chuck it in the bin lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Weigh-in today: 67.7kg so that's a loss of 0.4kg.

It's not a big loss and there is a reason for that (I think). I had a procedure done by a doc on tues and my body didn't react very well to it. So maybe I'm carrying a little more water than normal. Gawd knows. I'm ok with it though... Abs are back which makes me smile 

Have a fab weekend everyone!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Weigh-in today: 67.7kg so that's a loss of 0.4kg.
> 
> It's not a big loss and there is a reason for that (I think). I had a procedure done by a doc on tues and my body didn't react very well to it. So maybe I'm carrying a little more water than normal. Gawd knows. I'm ok with it though... Abs are back which makes me smile
> 
> Have a fab weekend everyone!


At least the scales are going in the right direction and to be honest it doesn't really matter anyway because if you feel happy then that's all that matters and if the abs are back then it's a double bonus.

Still not sure where my abs are? Think there buried somewhere


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@H10dst - Thank u I'm definitely happy... my tweets with zack last night made me smile also lol 

Your abs are definitely under there! Are u losing weight at mo?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Thank u I'm definitely happy... my tweets with zack last night made me smile also lol
> 
> Your abs are definitely under there! Are u losing weight at mo?


Yes actually which is cool, used to weigh 13.9 for ages then did some ph's got to 14.5 for a bit and now around 13.3 belly and moobs look a bit better but can't really shift it from love handle/hip area.

That's mint you chat with zack, I've had the occasional coupe or three tweets with Terry Hollands.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@H10dst - Ah Terry... Him and my other half went off for chats at sportex... He's so tall lol.

That area is always the last to go. You need to cut out simple sugars, drink loads of water and do c-c-cardio


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good in here, workouts looking good, weigh-ins looking good and general atmosphere is upbeat ;-D Reps Queenie ;-D


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@George-Bean - thank u  if there's one thing I like to do... It's be positive and be surrounded by positive people! I truly believe that has an effect on my training and life in general tbh.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> @H10dst - Ah Terry... Him and my other half went off for chats at sportex... He's so tall lol.
> 
> That area is always the last to go. You need to cut out simple sugars, drink loads of water and do c-c-cardio


Cardio!?!?! Noooooooo

Haha actually started doing 10mins on bike but its first to get binned if time is tight.

Started another SD cycle so need to up my water intake anyway.

Sure Terry is about 6ft 7? I didn't realise you had an other half? I am soooooo out of date on here


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@H10dst - make it 20 mins  another SD cycle?? When are u going to move on from that?

Aye terry is seriously that tall!

I suppose it's easily missed as I don't often talk about him on here  see incredible bulk - thats who i refer to when saying IB lol


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> @H10dst - make it 20 mins  another SD cycle?? When are u going to move on from that?
> 
> Aye terry is seriously that tall!
> 
> I suppose it's easily missed as I don't often talk about him on here  see incredible bulk - thats who i refer to when saying IB lol


20!!! Fukc that!! Ill go 15 first 

I am just finishing off my last lot so once that's gone I'll need to try something else I suppose? My diet is loads better now and it's easy for me to keep it up so hoping for decent gains this time?

I've read some post with IB in but there's that much short hand on here I can never understand half of it!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

IB stands for Incredible Bloke as well... queenie is full of my praises...aint ya eh eh eh?? ok, i'll get my own taxi


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> IB stands for Incredible Bloke as well... queenie is full of my praises...aint ya eh eh eh?? ok, i'll get my own taxi


Oooh ooh, does that make me the incredible b!tch?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Oooh ooh, does that make me the incredible b!tch?


Or incredible's b1tch?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Big progress Claire! V impressed!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@ah24 - cheers Adam! I see your courses are going down well? You gonna be at forest any time soon?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Weigh-in today: 67.7kg so that's a loss of 0.4kg.
> 
> It's not a big loss and there is a reason for that (I think). I had a procedure done by a doc on tues and my body didn't react very well to it. So maybe I'm carrying a little more water than normal. Gawd knows. I'm ok with it though... Abs are back which makes me smile
> 
> Have a fab weekend everyone!


Well done Missy :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pull downs.

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

45kg x 10

CGPD.

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

Always loooove being back in the gym on a Monday... Also Big H is back from his hols! Looking really well... and tanned, the sod lol.

Busy week ahead... Work and training-wise... But a v rewarding weekend waiting for me at the end of it


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Doing well Q :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

DB inclines.

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

15kg x 8

Flat bench.

45kg x 4 dropped to 40kg x 6

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

DB flyes.

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

DB laterals.

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Burning delts! Didn't feel all that strong today though... And no progress in rep amount with my bench! Shame... Next week though


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope your next two days are rest days


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> I hope your next two days are rest days


Nope I have training tomorrow... My rest day this week is Thursday  (only because I have a conference in london thursday and won't be finished until late  )


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Nope I have training tomorrow... My rest day this week is Thursday  (only because I have a conference in london thursday and won't be finished until late  )


ONE rest day ........no surprise bench is not increasing then eh :mellow:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> ONE rest day ........no surprise bench is not increasing then eh :mellow:


Nooo... 3 rest days. I don't train Saturday or Sunday either


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Nooo... 3 rest days. I don't train Saturday or Sunday either


phew  ............................a week does have 7 days with many like me whom does have a training day at the weekend , so im sure you can see now how post 427 looks :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

need a few sessions in before xmas i feel!!!

see where my b1tch is at


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> need a few sessions in before xmas i feel!!!
> 
> see where my b1tch is at


Yes that would be good. I need a good beasting 

~~~~~~~~~

Wednesday - ARMS

Concentration curls. 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.

6 sets @ 10kg (at last!!)

Seated DB curls.

12.5kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley curls.

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

Dips (+10kg plate).

10

10

8

CGBP.

40kg x 8

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns.

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Another day with lack of strength... Glad tomorrow is a rest day. Under a lot of pressure at work, this must have done sort of effect elsewhere in my life... Urgh.

I had a lovely gesture from Aaron today though. When u read this, know that it was much appreciated 

Roll on the weekend!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes that would be good. I need a good beasting
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


yea , I bet you just love the movie Fast & Furious :lol:

Nice work out too by the way Q ..its all good


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Replicator - i hate that film!! (But love the Shelby  )

Thank u though and i hope you're good.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Little Queenie is off to big London for a digital communications conference today... Hoping it goes well as a lot of it is on my shoulders if it doesn't!! Eeek.

Send me lots of positive thoughts Ukm clan!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Little Queenie is off to big London for a digital communications conference today... Hoping it goes well as a lot of it is on my shoulders if it doesn't!! Eeek.
> 
> Send me lots of positive thoughts Ukm clan!


All the best bud ..hope it all goes well for ye


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> All the best bud ..hope it all goes well for ye


It went smoothly and had great feedback from attendees... PHEW!! Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have a great day my dear,well done yesterday,

you too IB press on mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MEHOORNING


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> MEHOORNING


QUICK Q, LIKE THIS POST BEFORE IT BECOMES 'MEH'  x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Queenie.....have a great weekend missis.....  ...x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

bump Flubs :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - LEGS

Leg extensions.

2 plates x 40

2 plates x 40

Squats.

Warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

Hammy curls.

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

Leg press.

60kg x 40

60kg x 40

SLDL.

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 30

35kg x 30

Very pleased with this session! Strength slowly returning 

Aaron and I are off to Birmingham this weekend. No break from the diet for me though! Oh and weigh-in tomorrow too! It's gonna be a good'un folks I'm sure


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Good work queenster, enjoy your weekend !!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

67.0kg weigh in for queenie today so a loss of 0.7kg. She is too frikkin lazy to update this morning lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 67.0kg weigh in for queenie today so a loss of 0.7kg. She is too frikkin lazy to update this morning lol.


 :lol: nice and steady tho , good for her


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 67.0kg weigh in for queenie today so a loss of 0.7kg. She is too frikkin lazy to update this morning lol.


good . very good continue !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Very steady loss, happy so no changes needed at all. Still no fat burners or stims


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Very steady loss, happy so no changes needed at all. Still no fat burners or stims


you updating Q's journal makes me think of this lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lol, I had a donut earlier, made me think of you  x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Lol, I had a donut earlier, made me think of you  x


Why cos it was delicious ?? or did you try shoving your maggot through the middle of it X


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Because it reminded me the dangers of having too many so I only had half  x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Because it reminded me the dangers of having too many so I only had half  x


Way to go bro !!! :thumbup1:

did you just make a fat joke at my expense :nono:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Way to go bro !!! :thumbup1:
> 
> did you just make a fat joke at my expense :nono:


give as good as you get flint


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> give as good as you get flint


lol dam straight x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pull downs.

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

50kg x 6

40kg x 10

30kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

CGPD.

9 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

A positive start to the week - really pleased that my body is back to 'normal' and things are starting to happen again  i was mega pleased with my weight loss last week... amazing how much of a difference it makes to have almost a head start on the week ahead. I resisted homemade lemon drizzle cake and crumble over the weekend... Really tested me and I had to walk out of the room rather than watch it being eaten... But hey ho - my choice to do this right? Huge thanks to Aaron for making sure I didn't starve, bringing enough food for both of us on days out etc - he's a good'un folks lol.

Thanks for reading guys and girls


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Well done Queen of debauchery and good on ye for the extra resistence work ............................the cake !!! :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

the cake was really good too 

Luckily i knew Q hadnt packed enough and bought extra... SEE, I DO SHARE FOOD WOMAN!!!

I DARE YA TO SAY THAT AGAIN!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Replicator - honestly, it looked amazing... I'm pleased I managed to exercise restraint though 

@Incredible Bulk - ok, ok... You DO share food and if the time ever arises where I have to share my food with u then I won't create a fuss...

But only a little bit ok? Don't take the p 

Oh and... Saw this and made me lol.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you still help out down the pet rescue place Q?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Do you still help out down the pet rescue place Q?


I haven't for a while... But funny u mention it as I had a call last week asking if I'd take a small foster dog in for Xmas... I am thinking about it  I have to draw the line at a chihuahua though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I haven't for a while... But funny u mention it as I had a call last week asking if I'd take a small foster dog in for Xmas... I am thinking about it  I have to draw the line at a chihuahua though


Q my Mum lost one of her little dogs recently,she still has an older jack Russel,but needs another small dog badly as it is old,if anything happened to it :scared:

It is a bitch and undisconnected! So need spayed male i think.

What can you do?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Q my Mum lost one of her little dogs recently,she still has an older jack Russel,but needs another small dog badly as it is old,if anything happened to it :scared:
> 
> It is a bitch and undisconnected! So need spayed male i think.
> 
> What can you do?


Wait and see if the one they offer me is a jack Russell??  At least I can give u an honest assessment. Will pm u the rescues I work for but there are prob some more local to u?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Wait and see if the one they offer me is a jack Russell??  At least I can give u an honest assessment. Will pm u the rescues I work for but there are prob some more local to u?


Yes it is a case of fate,we have been waiting to hear about one mate

Oh yes you said your not far off too:lol: :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

DB inclines.

20kg x 6 (unspotted P-fvcking-B!!!)

17.5kg x 8

15kg x 8

Flat bench.

45kg x 6

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

DB flyes.

12.5kg x 12

10kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

DB laterals.

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 10

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Well pleased  feeling awesome today. Nice chat with the lads at the gym, real good atmosphere as usual. I'm looking forward to supporting them next season as they have been so good to me in my first year of training. Q does not forget nice gestures... Ever.

Aaron is training at my gym this evening and i have no doubt that Big H is going to annihilate him... It's gonna be too funny 

Rest day for me tomorrow! Catch y'all soon


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Well done Q nice wee sesh and congrats on the unspotted P-fvcking-B!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Replicator - thank u! I've been eyeing those bad boys up for a couple of weeks now... Really, REALLY pleased to get them off the rack on my own... Let alone press them


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> @Replicator - thank u! I've been eyeing those bad boys up for a couple of weeks now... Really, REALLY pleased to get them off the rack on my own... Let alone press them


take it easy tho ..dont risk injury ..coz its a beatch !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)




----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 101635


But did they get a sandwich after??


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

There are so many rude comments I could make but Ill refrain lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls. 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.

6 sets @ 10kg

Seated DB curls.

12.5kg DB's x 10

12.5kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley curls.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12

Dips (+10kg plate).

12

10

10

CGBP.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns (rope ext.)

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

You mean Thursday?? Lol, diet head x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> You mean Thursday?? Lol, diet head x


Edited! Thank u lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> @Replicator - thank u! I've been eyeing those bad boys up for a couple of weeks now... Really, REALLY pleased to get them off the rack on my own... Let alone press them


Showing off now i see


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Showing off now i see


Ha! Showing off would be me pressing them whilst wearing a bikini and heels (which will never happen lol)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:tongue:


RXQueenie said:


> Ha! Showing off would be me pressing them whilst wearing a bikini and heels (which will never happen lol)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a bit of showing off!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Claire...great news still on the workout and weight front...gerrrin!!! It's so lovely to read that you're enjoying training and things are going so well...I feel really pleased for you....have a great weekend...x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! Showing off would be me pressing them whilst wearing a bikini and heels (which will never happen lol)


 :lol: photos


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - LEGS

Leg extensions.

3 plates x 40

3 plates x 40

Squats.

Warm up

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

Hammy curls.

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

Leg press.

Dropsets:

70kg x 40

50kg to failure

40kg to failure

70kg x 40

50kg to failure

40kg to failure

SLDL.

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 30

35kg x 30

Aaron dared me to do dropsets on leg press


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Challenge well Executed!now to get those numbers up!! Doing great babe x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Challenge well Executed!now to get those numbers up!! Doing great babe x


I agree wi him LOL


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Incredible Bulk @Replicator - thank u! Felt a good session and I'm pleased with improvements on strength this week. Am constantly pushing I assure u both


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats a nice leg session. I like the order, looks thought thru (unlike how I was, doing squats last).


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@George-Bean - thanks  that session has been a collaboration from 3 minds. It's looking good now I think! KILLER LEGS lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning rock star xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Right so another 0.5kg off this week which is consistent so I'm happy 

Puts me at 66.5kg.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Morning rock star xx


Morning big guy!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Quick pic update. Second pic was taken this morning (before cardio)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking hot queenie!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Quick pic update. Second pic was taken this morning (before cardio)
> 
> View attachment 101933


Looking good queenie


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thank u @Kaywoodham and @constantbulk - nice to see u both in here


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Thank u @Kaywoodham and @constantbulk - nice to see u both in here


I do pop in from time to time just don't write much


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Quick pic update. Second pic was taken this morning (before cardio)
> 
> View attachment 101933


well done :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Quick pic update. Second pic was taken this morning (before cardio)
> 
> View attachment 101933


Say no more... how good is that hey X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks @fitrut and @flinty90 - honestly I'm chuffed to bits


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks @fitrut and @flinty90 - honestly I'm chuffed to bits


and so you should be chick.. but to be fair it was never a case of if you were going to get there it was just a case of WHEN you got there .. and now your there you continue until your way beyond lol... but its great to stop , have a look back and relish the journey isnt it !!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Quick pic update. Second pic was taken this morning (before cardio)
> 
> View attachment 101933


Well done Q :drool:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> Well done Q :drool:


Thank u rep


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Queenie, you look really ace. Well done. Fookin' ell I need to pull my finger out.....

Really really well done. x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Most excellent results.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Well done Q motivation is the best pre workout


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Q - Your pics are fab - you are right to be chuffed, you look great!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Flubs @George-Bean @capo @bluejoanna - thanks for the positive comments, I really appreciate them  set me up nicely for the week ahead


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't rep you again yet but looking fab blondie.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> @Flubs @George-Bean @capo @bluejoanna - thanks for the positive comments, I really appreciate them  set me up nicely for the week ahead


Your welcome


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Can't rep you again yet but looking fab blondie.


Cheers Loofer!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pull downs.

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

50kg x 10

40kg x 10

30kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

55kg x 8

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

CGPD.

9 plates x 8

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

2 plates x 12


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Monday - BACK
> 
> Straight arm pull downs.
> 
> ...


Get in there! Nice job,where for out thow, o forrest gym?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice progress!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cheers @Beklet and hello @biglbs!!

Errr... Impromptu rest day today as went to the gym to train... Then started arranging the forest gym Xmas party with Rene and before I knew it, it was time to do the school run!!

So chest & shoulders will be tomorrow instead... And Just for that, Aaron has asked me to do 30 mins cardio tonight (rather than 20) and to add some carbs to my evening meal! Yums!!

Have a fab evening x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Cheers @Beklet and hello @biglbs!!
> 
> Errr... Impromptu rest day today as went to the gym to train... Then started arranging the forest gym Xmas party with Rene and before I knew it, it was time to do the school run!!
> 
> ...


An extra days rest evey now and then will probalby do more good than harm Q ..youll hammer it the morra. :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> An extra days rest evey now and then will probalby do more good than harm Q ..youll hammer it the morra. :thumbup1:


Never an extra day Rep  just means I'll have to train tomorrow instead (which I really don't mind lol)

Hope you're well!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Cheers @Beklet and hello @biglbs!!
> 
> Errr... Impromptu rest day today as went to the gym to train... Then started arranging the forest gym Xmas party with Rene and before I knew it, it was time to do the school run!!
> 
> ...


Hay good lookin,what ya got cookin,?Enjoy you two x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Replicator said:


> An extra days rest evey now and then will probalby do more good than harm Q ..youll hammer it the morra. :thumbup1:


no resting on my frikkin watch!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thursday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

DB inclines.

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

15kg x 8

Flat bench.

45kg x 6

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

DB flyes.

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

DB laterals.

10kg x 10 (followed by 7.5kg to failure)

10kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 10

2 plates x 8

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Not a strong session and the gym was waaay too busy for my liking! Back to training at normal time tomorrow I think.

Have a fab night


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good weights on the lateral raises chick... better than most blokes doing them properly x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> good weights on the lateral raises chick... better than most blokes doing them properly x


Thanks flints. I get shouted at if I don't get them up


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ooooeerrrrrr lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good work as always Q ..bye bye


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> Good work as always Q ..bye bye


You're not allowed to go anywhere as u are my no.1 supporter


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done mate,my gym was too quiet!no go in the air


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Well done mate,my gym was too quiet!no go in the air


Get yo ass to forest!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> You're not allowed to go anywhere as u are my no.1 supporter


oooo really?

MEH


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> oooo really?
> 
> MEH


The support I get from u goes without saying lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Get yo ass to forest!


Where is it?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> oooo really?
> 
> MEH


Pooooooooooooooooor baby! 

beh!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Where is it?


In Crawley


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> In Crawley


Ok soon as i get time to come that way,i better show AAron a trick or twoI see his stregth is lackng a wee bit....... :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Ok soon as i get time to come that way,i better show AAron a trick or twoI see his stregth is lackng a wee bit....... :whistling:


Hahaha will make sure I get this 'exchange' on camera lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Hahaha will make sure I get this 'exchange' on camera lol


Is that the time,,,,,,just pulled my nipple...er tendon in nostril,nose,,,,hell ok!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - LEGS

Leg extensions.

3 plates x 20

3 plates x 20

3 plates x 20

Squats.

Warm up

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

Hammy curls.

5 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

Leg press.

Dropsets:

80kg x 20

50kg to failure

40kg to failure

80kg x 20

60kg to failure

40kg to failure

SLDL.

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 30

35kg x 30

Aaaand there's another leg session  Really, really loving this session at the moment. My confidence is growing with the squats and even had someone comment saying that the movement looked nice and smooth - v pleased with that 

Going to an Xmas do tomorrow with Aaron so he's currently in my neck of the woods (literally) training at forest gym as we speak!! And I'm actually wearing a dress to this night out! Miracle lol.

Hope u all have a fab weekend folks!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Great workout,well done,have a lovely time and post up dress picyou know the rules....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Me wearing the dress? Oooo sailor, we will see after a few drinks lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Me wearing the dress? Oooo sailor, we will see after a few drinks lol


Morning you two,,,,,,,,,,,heeeehehehhheee,did it fit?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Morning you two,,,,,,,,,,,heeeehehehhheee,did it fit?


His arm fit in it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pull downs.

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

30kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

40kg x 10

CGPD.

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

Still feeling a little bit ropey from my night out on Saturday with Aaron and the gang... But it was 100% worth it!

Better session tomorrow


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Queenie...hummmm..still suffering on a Monday?...oh myeeeeee....that must have been some "do"...but if you had a really good time then good! have to do that now and again dontchya....what's a CGPD by the way, oh nope! gottit..close grip pulldown?...durrrrr...have a good day...x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Flubs you got it  have u had a chance to commit to the 21st dec yet? Would be fab to see u there and there's a good bunch so far x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> @[Redacted] you got it  have u had a chance to commit to the 21st dec yet? Would be fab to see u there and there's a good bunch so far x


I've been having a dither about that actually...I haven't been up to Forest for about 2ish weeks due to stuff....and lack of the pennies...I kinda feel a bit "outside" if you know what I mean.....dither dither dither......keep thinking about it.....dunno..durrr....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Flubs You are and always will be part of the forest gym family! Never an outsider... And what better excuse to head down there  I won't put pressure but I know there will be a few faces glad to see u (plus arnie and gunner  )


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> @[Redacted] You are and always will be part of the forest gym family! Never an outsider... And what better excuse to head down there   I won't put pressure but I know there will be a few faces glad to see u (plus arnie and gunner  )


do you think? confidence was never my strong point...errrmm.....can I come in my bumble bee suit? :laugh:....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Flubs I DO think  and if u get there and confidence is not good then leave... But at least pop in missy x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

DB inclines.

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

15kg x 8

Flat bench.

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

DB flyes.

12.5kg x 8

10kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

DB laterals.

10kg x 10 (followed by 7.5kg to failure)

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Lagging from lack of carbs. Urgh


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im taking a carb based shake now before workout, I still ran out of steam tonight, sometimes I think we are just "tired"!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Im taking a carb based shake now before workout, I still ran out of steam tonight, sometimes I think we are just "tired"!


Zero carbs for me this week! Only one more day to go though


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls. 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.

5 sets @ 10kg

1 set @ 7.5kg

Seated DB curls.

12.5kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley curls.

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 10

Overhead tricep extension.

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

2 plates x 10

CGBP.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Couldn't do dips today as some loud, grunty man was taking up that whole area... So i improvised.

I've come down with some [email protected] fvcking cold or something. Even just doing cardio this morning gave me a headache and I've totally felt more tired than usual today... I may have to have some carbs tomorrow before my legs session but we will see. Nice warm bath tonight, then chilling out with a quilt around me!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's the fooker,seems we all have it,cannot imagine how you caught it,or the other way around....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Look at you in your avatar Q, Wow!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope you guys are feelin better today?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Look at you in your avatar Q, Wow!


she has seen it bro , she is in it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Aw look, the 3 amigos in my journal - I'm feeling v lucky  thanks guys!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i didnt even know you had this you little gimp. Some internet friend i am :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - LEGS

Leg extensions. Lovely squeeze on these.

3 plates x 20

3 plates x 20

3 plates x 20

Squats.

Warm up

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

Bar.

Hammy curls. These kept giving me cramp in my calf today!

5 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

Leg press.

70kg x 20

50kg to failure

40kg to failure

70kg x 20

60kg to failure

40kg to failure

SLDL.

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

40kg x 30

40kg x 30

Trained early today so had a nice play around with squats  I'm getting there but definitely need to work on hip flexibility.

Ta for reading!

Oh and post-workout pic... Showing u all how to rock gym wear and a leather jacket lol  feeling quite good today... This doesn't happen often... Oh and don't laugh at our storage-cupboard-changing-room


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i didnt even know you had this you little gimp. Some internet friend i am :lol:


You're here now... Feel free to make up for lost time with ALL the insults in one post lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> You're here now... Feel free to make up for lost time with ALL the insults in one post lol


ok...where have your tits gone...those trousers arnt low enough, that top is too big. we cant see your ugly face, we cant see your skanky pins [legs].

IB pm'ed me saying your minge stinks constantly regardless of how many times you wash it..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

EPIC JOURNAL UPDATE ABOUT TO COMMENCE DUE TO LACK OF POSTING (not that anyone missed me at all!!  )

~~~~~~~~~~~

Monday - BACK

Straight arm pull downs.

4 plates x 8

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10

Underhand grip iso pulldowns.

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows.

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

40kg x 10

CGPD.

9 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

Low pulley rows.

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

Despite my black mood, this wasnt a bad workout!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright grumpy .

looking good and some decent sessions going on , looks like that skinny ginger fella has brought the best out in you .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tuesday - LEGS with @Incredible Bulk

Leg extensions. Slow & controlled, squeeze and hold at the top.

3 plates

3 plates

4 plates

Squats.

Warm up

Working sets of 40kg, checking over technique etc.

Hip flexibility exercises!!

Hammy curls. FST 7...

3 plates x 10 @ 7 sets (30 secs rest inbetween) - Furious by the time this had finished I tell you!

Leg press.

60kg staggered x 10

60kg staggered x 10

60kg straight x 10

REPEAT x 3!

SLDL.

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated calf raises.

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

Leg press calf things (no idea)

to failure on 60kg.

Nearly never made it to this session... some bloke smashed into the back of my car on the way to the gym! bit shaken up, aaron was NOT happy and neither was my car! but hey ho... life goes on!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> alright grumpy .
> 
> looking good and some decent sessions going on , looks like that skinny ginger fella has brought the best out in you .


Really enjoying it at mo and very excited to be switching things up for the new year. watch this space 

I've been training for a whole year now! learnt so, so much in that time! Special thanks to you to, i appreciate the help and advice youve given me in that time!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Really enjoying it at mo and very excited to be switching things up for the new year. watch this space
> 
> I've been training for a whole year now! learnt so, so much in that time! Special thanks to you to, i appreciate the help and advice youve given me in that time!


thanks queenie however its you that deserves the credit fot putting the effort in and sticking it out .

well done pleased for you and feel a tad proud for you its great to of seen you progress in life and the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wednesday - ABS/CORE

(This will be added to my new year routine)

Hanging leg raises

Incline crunches

Dragon flags

Rope crunches

End of bench knee raises

Planks super set (front/sides)

We won't mention the actual CREASE UP we had in the gym when i was at the end of a set of hanging raises (bearing in mind i've NEVER trained abs/core before properly) - i was struggling and couldnt get used to the momentum so decided i'd whinge "i'm stilll swiiiingingggg" with my serious face on... was not my finest 5 mins...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> thanks queenie however its you that deserves the credit fot putting the effort in and sticking it out .
> 
> well done pleased for you and feel a tad proud for you its great to of seen you progress in life and the gym :thumbup1:


Proud faces all around! I saw you ont' tele the other day... one of the strongest man comps


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I didnt know bout this either RXQ...great work, well done! How tall are you?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Proud faces all around! I saw you ont' tele the other day... one of the strongest man comps


haha yeah me big fat belly poking out :lol:

ive put a couple stone on since lol all shoulders and beard now


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Quick snap of the midsection this week


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> I didnt know bout this either RXQ...great work, well done! How tall are you?


Hey you  Welcome!

I'm 5ft 4... a midget 



ewen said:


> haha yeah me big fat belly poking out :lol:
> 
> ive put a couple stone on since lol all shoulders and beard now


we'll get u in some budgie smugglers before long!! you know you can do both!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Really enjoying it at mo and very excited to be switching things up for the new year. watch this space
> 
> I've been training for a whole year now!


Big proud face babes, you've come on so far in this time as well especially the short time we've been together.

Still fcking chuckling to myself over the hanging leg raises lol 

Total goon moment lol x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Great progress Q, you and IB are doing awesome together!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey you  Welcome!
> 
> I'm 5ft 4... a midget
> 
> we'll get u in some budgie smugglers before long!! you know you can do both!


haha yeah its been talked about with a couple bb`s in my gym they think i should and so do i , i do have a loose plan for after body power comp so `maybe` 

anyway have a good day .


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey you  Welcome!
> 
> *I'm 5ft 4... a midge*
> 
> we'll get u in some budgie smugglers before long!! you know you can do both!


Great...you actually look taller!! Fair play!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thursday - ARMS

Concentration curls. 6 sets on each arm, no rest between sets.

5 sets @ 10kg

1 set @ 7.5kg

Seated DB curls.

12.5kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

10kg DB's x 10

Low pulley curls.

4 plates x 6

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 10

Dips (+10kg plate)

16

12

10

CGBP.

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Another one in the bag woo haaa!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Friday - CHEST & SHOULDERS

Pec deck.

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

DB inclines.

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

15kg x 8

Flat bench.

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

DB flyes.

12.5kg x 10

10kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

DB laterals.

10kg x 10 (followed by 7.5kg to failure)

10kg x 10 (followed by 7.5kg to failure)

7.5kg x 10

Cable laterals.

2 plates x 10

1 plate x 10

1 plate x 10

Facepulls.

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

Posted my latest (fl)ab pic on twitter and fb today as I'm so bloody pleased!

Head start before Xmas feasting ensues 



Have a fab weekend Ukm-ers


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Friday - CHEST & SHOULDERS
> 
> Pec deck.
> 
> ...


Abs lookin good


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like symmetrical abs!! Ice cube tray style!

B1tch.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Friday - CHEST & SHOULDERS
> 
> Pec deck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Put on lots of weight over the past fortnight. Weighed in at 68.6kg this morning... What a head fvck considering I feel leaner and my abs are coming out?!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Put on lots of weight over the past fortnight. Weighed in at 68.6kg this morning... What a head fvck considering I feel leaner and my abs are coming out?!


so why the miserable face ???? fcuk sake queen you know the scales mean fcuk all by now... you can *CLEARLY * see that you have made massive progress. no fcukin sad faces allowed or im calling attention seeking mardy grump pants X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> so why the miserable face ???? fcuk sake queen you know the scales mean fcuk all by now... you can *CLEARLY * see that you have made massive progress. no fcukin sad faces allowed or im calling attention seeking mardy grump pants X


I'm conditioned to go by the scales and I still don't understand it.

I like my new name!! Lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm conditioned to go by the scales and I still don't understand it.
> 
> I like my new name!! Lol


im going to take them scales , set fire to them, get my 10 lb lump hammer (get ib to swing it cos im a weak natty cnut) and smach them. then take them to a scrapyard and have them crushed into a little tiny box of metal, then get that little box sprayed with gold plating, add a chain and make you wear the cnut as a pendant around your neck pmsl

MERRY FCUKIN CHRISTMAS lol :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Love the above post (oh and IB agrees with u lol) @flinty90


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Claire omits that she is full of cold as well FFS lol. I'm with flints!!!

Pendant for Xmas it is lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

See now, i don't worry about scales,they however are sh1t scared of me


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Q and IB get into the Xmas spirit...

We baked a fruit cake (topped with cherries mmmmm)



Smells lovely may I assure you


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Rest assured it fits Qs and my macros.

I set the diets


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Rest assured it fits Qs and my macros.
> 
> I set the diets


Yes - along with 9 hours of cardio.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Would only be 8 but your p1ssin and moanin this morning earnt you that extra hour! Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Would only be 8 but your p1ssin and moanin this morning earnt you that extra hour! Lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oooooh cake!!!! noice...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Q alarm just went off,you ok guys?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Woah queenie check out those abs!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Just Plodding along @biglbs - wrong time of year for me.

and cheers Kay @dipdabs - although they're long gone now lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Just Plodding along @biglbs - wrong time of year for me.
> 
> and cheers Kay @dipdabs - although they're long gone now lol


Don't worry so are mine pretty much, I get into the Xmas spirit and think its ok to fill my cupboards with various different chocolate bars and cakes


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

You've changed your name, confused the hell out of me for moment.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Just Plodding along @biglbs - wrong time of year for me.
> 
> and cheers Kay @dipdabs - although they're long gone now lol


I felt something bless you,the old Lbs senses picked it ,sending you all the love in the world my dear,Merry Christmas(as best as can be) xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

So... It appears true to Ukm fashion, we have some stirrers in our midst 

Yes, Aaron and I have split up. Mainly because I suffer with depression (I literally sit writing this with tears!!) and Aaron was trying to learn how to deal with it but ultimately I didn't want to see him suffering because of what I was putting him through.

Myself and my son are devastated. Aaron probably was... Until someone on here told him I'd a) been cheating on him and B) been talking about our private life on here.

The message he received started with "I have a family to think about" - well yes, I do too... So how you can sit and say that when MY family are at their lowest and u just twist the knife I'll never know.

I understand that people will talk. That's why the truth needs to be heard. And u, the **** stirrers, karma will sort u out.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> So... It appears true to Ukm fashion, we have some stirrers in our midst
> 
> Yes, Aaron and I have split up. Mainly because I suffer with depression (I literally sit writing this with tears!!) and Aaron was trying to learn how to deal with it but ultimately I didn't want to see him suffering because of what I was putting him through.
> 
> ...


Wtf?

I was only noting you had seemed low and something was wrong!

I promise you no one said a word to me Q,i just thought you had gone a bit quiet.

Sorry very sorry to hear that though,i thought you were sorted,how can i crack on with diet now,my back up team is gone?

But realy i am totaly sad for you and your family,love Tom


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Wtf?
> 
> I was only noting you had seemed low and something was wrong!
> 
> ...


No excuses! You get on with dieting!! I'll crack the whip don't u worry.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bless you,i thought, you thought, i thought, you thought....

Damned right i need you mate,,,this is gonna be hard,,,,well ya know what i mean xx


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Seemed like the perfect couple to me,so much in common and great personalities. So sad queenie, i hope things can be sorted out. X


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I hate internet drama and I have always tried to keep my personal life just that...personal.

Yes, me and Q have split, yes it was down to mainly her depression but the main failing was me not seeing the signs of depression until it was too late and i had made numerous mistakes along the way. Depression is like a third person in a relationship and not knowing how best to deal with it and ignoring good advice led to where we are now.

I suffered because I did not know how to be strong for her and focused to heavily on what was/used to be and clung to the past.

I am devastated myself and that message played on every insecurity i had and i focused a barrage of hatred and accusation towards Q afterwards. I know in my heart nothing went on and this is the work of sh1t stirrers but i bit the hook and i hate the fact its made a fcking god awful emotional scenario 1000000x worse.

As big of a guy i am, i am not a robot, i'm a human being and now even more in fcking bits and i hate this with every ounce of my being.

I'm spent...

Q... i'm sorry....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Right... On that note... I think this journal should be closed/locked.

I started the first part of my journey with help that I'm probably not gonna have anymore... If I decide to go it alone then keep an eye out in the new year for a new journal!! If not - ill still be a regular poster 

Thanks loyal supporters!! Love u lots and thank u for being there for me xxx

@Milky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed and really sorry for your position.

Karma is a bitch so like you say lets hope it comes back on the stirrer.

Should any nonsense come thro this site just keep the MOD team informed so we can nip it in the bud.

Again, sorry for you both.


----------

